# 11/13/2021 "Help Ethan Ralph Fight to See His Son"



## RollingRock (Nov 13, 2021)

Ralph has started a Christian gofundme to try to raise money to fight his restraining orders and get custody of Xander.


			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1459588536894734338?s=20
		



			https://www.givesendgo.com/ethanralphsonfund
		

He didn't spellcheck the grift
"A*ny money raised from this fund will go directly to my attorney in Nevada County, California. All receipts and updates will be opnely posted here*."








						Ethan Ralph on Twitter
					

“I have started a legal fund for the numerous court battles I have going on. They all surround my effort to see my son, Alexander. He was born on May 27th and I have yet to meet him in person.   It would be pretty cool to do so, so I started this up.  https://t.co/UAUHTJyA1z”




					web.archive.org
				





			https://web.archive.org/save/https://www.givesendgo.com/ethanralphsonfund


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 13, 2021)

Tweet archive: https://archive.ph/xVDoZ
Crowdfund archive:  https://archive.vn/5DiiD

It says funds go directly to him not a lawyer.



Here's the full text of what he wrote:


> On May 16th, my Mother died after a months-long battle with a brain injury. On May 27th, just 11 days later, my son Alexander was born. *I was told by his birther that I need not worry about being present in person to be on the birth certificate. I should just rest at home and deal with my grief, according to her*. This turned out to be a big mistake, because I have never seen my son in person and this woman has done everything in her power to keep me from him since July. Basically, I got burned by trusting a liar once again.
> 
> I have two civil court cases in Nevada County, California over this matter. So far, her and people associated with her have tried to criminalize my speech in an effort to have me silenced and possibly even jailed. I was almost killed in a car accident last week. Afterwards, she took it upon herself to make up a fake story about my driving. I responded with a *true* story about her and now I am facing another legal action on a restraining order she sought. Keep in mind that I live in Virginia and she lives in California. This is *based on a tweet of mine*. Anyway, that makes two active orders (one is a mutual order that's being perverted) in Nevada County that I'm fighting, on top of a matter in Richmond she brought about separate to this.
> 
> ...



He calls Faith "the birther". Nice progressive language there Ralph.


----------



## Zeva_Adom (Nov 13, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> He calls Faith "the birther". Nice progressive language there Ralph.



How Christian of him.


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Nov 13, 2021)

> Basically, I got burned by trusting a liar once again.


_*IT'S NOT TROO*_


----------



## Tumbo (Nov 13, 2021)

In other words he's going to ruin this kids life should be ever actually get custody nice one Ralph.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Nov 13, 2021)

Any money that this fund receives will be immediately put into a slot machine or lost at a poker table. Let's see how much Ralph is able to scrape together from his mouthbreathing audience.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Nov 13, 2021)

"I responded with a *true* story about her and now I am facing another legal action on a restraining order she sought."

I love how he constantly admits things that could otherwise never have been discovered - the docket for the Domestic Violence Restraining Order is sealed since it's a DV case, but here he admits he's already being charged for violating the temporary order for his tweet about Faith having a loose pussy, something we'd never have learned otherwise.

Also, just as a reminder, here is a post I made in another thread about GiveSendGo's DMCA policy and how United States copyright law treats photographs:



Haru Okumura said:


> Not only did he admit that it was a grift, he went even further, stating that he has personal pictures of Xander that are "his property" and that he is going to use them to fuel the aforementioned grift - as if leaking them on /cow/ wasn't enough.
> 
> I'm sure a California court is going to love hearing Ethan switching from promoting TRS one minute to explicitly stating his intent to harass the party that has a Domestic Violence TRO against him the next.  I'm sure they'll especially love this given that he just begged for a continuance to accommodate his _third_ trip to Las Vegas in the past two months.
> 
> ...


The long and short of it is that Faith holds the copyright to any photograph she's taken and can DMCA strike any unpermitted use of those photographs.


----------



## GigaOPC (Nov 13, 2021)

It took him a week to think up a grift to get his paypigs to buy him a new car. I guess that Nissan dealer that likes him so much wouldn't give him a 96 month loan on one of their shit boxes.


----------



## JAKL II (Nov 13, 2021)

This reminds me of the time Donga and Vamp set up a fund to save some kitten and ended up getting Vamp's busted ass teeth fixed.

How much cocaine and bottom shelf whiskey is this gonna buy Ethanol?


----------



## Makoto Niijima (Nov 13, 2021)

People sent 14 prayers and only 4 people donated  and He photo Dox'd his kid again!


----------



## Pepper Jack (Nov 13, 2021)

@Null can you read this in the Ralph voice on the next MATI?

*CHRIST IS KING!*


----------



## PS2 Kiryu (Nov 13, 2021)

lmao


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 13, 2021)

The piece of garbage is actually using Xander's picture to collect money to get out of legal trouble for attacking the kid's mom (even though the money goes to him), this really is a whole new level of grifting.
I wonder how long it will take for the Vickers to contact the website and for Faith to send a takedown request.
On the other hand, Baked was able to grift on this site without problem so I doubt they will get it taken down, I am curious to see how many retards actually give him money.

Edit: spoke too soon, lol.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 13, 2021)

ITS DISABLED HAHAHAHAAHAHAHA




Insanely Retarded said:


> The piece of garbage is actually using Xander's picture to collect money to get out of legal trouble for attacking the kid's mom (even though the money goes to him), this really is a whole new level of grifting.
> I wonder how long it will take for the Vickers to contact the website and for Faith to send a takedown request.
> On the other hand, Baked was able to grift on this site without problem so I doubt they will get it taken down.


Whats stupid is it was obvious fraud since the two cases he says its for have nothing to do with custody prob why it was taken down so quick


----------



## Wyzzerd (Nov 13, 2021)

I'd say Jesus needs to come back and do his whipping of the money changers again but I don't think there will be enough money to bother.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Nov 13, 2021)

edit: ninja'd, so have this instead.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 13, 2021)

Wyzzerd said:


> I'd say Jesus needs to come back and do his whipping of the money changers again but I don't think there will be enough money to bother.


he can still drive the swine into the sea, can even kill two pigs with one stone if he casts a millstone about ralphs neck

god is real praise be his name, christ is king and he rebukes human swine


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 13, 2021)

PS2 Kiryu said:


> View attachment 2713582
> lmao


Now that’s a visage of a winner


----------



## Null (Nov 13, 2021)

It's up for me but this is fraud.








He's materially misrepresenting this campaign. The money goes into his pocket. It is not being held by a trustee, such as an attorney. He claims that it's going "*directly*" to a lawyer, but it is not.

btw Ralph's fans are the biggest cucks in the world.


----------



## Makoto Niijima (Nov 13, 2021)

Gunt crying about it on his tele


----------



## Cydonia (Nov 13, 2021)

Who's he trying to kid. Ethan doesn't give a fuck and all the money he gets from it goes straight into alcohol, bets with negative expected value, and $85 "steaks".


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 13, 2021)

Null said:


> It's up for me but this is fraud.
> 
> View attachment 2713594
> View attachment 2713596
> ...


boo its up again so pig can scam a new shitty lemon mobile.


----------



## Elbe (Nov 13, 2021)

F to pray.


----------



## High Tea (Nov 13, 2021)

He'll spend half on the attorney and pocket the rest. He's praying his paypigs won't pay attention.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Nov 13, 2021)

> Afterwards, she took it upon herself to make up a fake story about my driving. I responded with a *true* story about her and now I am facing another legal action on a restraining order she sought. Keep in mind that I live in Virginia and she lives in California. This is *based on a tweet of mine*.


LOL I'd love to see the Tweet in question on a Christian website, 




Fucking gunt. The "Christ is King" performative religiosity just rubs me the wrong way. Ethan can't even say he sins six days a week and rests on the Sabbath, his entire degenerate life gives offense to any religious principles. But he's willing to meme it up.


----------



## High Tea (Nov 13, 2021)

Makoto Niijima said:


> Gunt crying about it on his tele
> 
> View attachment 2713605


He admits he hasn't hired an attorney yet


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 13, 2021)

High Tea said:


> He'll spend half on the attorney and pocket the rest. He's hoping his paypigs won't pay attention.


Who are we kidding. He’ll pocket all of it and try to write the case himself, wigger-style.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 13, 2021)

anyone have the links to the court cases that are decidedly not about child custody?


----------



## Maldron the Assassin (Nov 13, 2021)

Also liked how he claimed he totally almost literally died in that car crash.


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 13, 2021)

He's added this to the campaign text:


> *UPDATE: I'm already getting threats as a result of this post. I will note that the photograph of my son was sent to me by his mother (as were other numerous photos) making it my personal photograph. We were in contact daily throughout the pregnancy and during and immediately after his birth.
> 
> As his father, it is my right to post his photograph and I'll be happy to add that to the list of things to fight on, if need be. *


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 13, 2021)

So in the last few months, this homie has spent money on:


Brand-name man-purse
Overpriced steak dinner
Multiple trips to Vegas
Sports betting
Lots of booze
And that's just the things he's bragged about. The drugs aren't free either but at least he's not bragging about those yet.

_Now_ a GoPayPigMe to be able to see his kid. Nice to know where his priorities lie.

If we see this idiot brag about going to Vegas or betting on a handegg game at any point in the near future, he needs to be nailed to a cross… just like his kang.

EDIT:



> I will note that the photograph of my son was sent to me by his mother (as were other numerous photos) making it my personal photograph.



lol yeah that's how copyright works homie. Way to leave this campaign open to easily being shut down.


----------



## pensiveniglet (Nov 13, 2021)

> *Afterwards, she took it upon herself to make up a fake story about my driving. I responded with a true story about her and now I am facing another legal action on a restraining order she sought.*


"True story about her" = "Her pussy was loose"


> *All receipts and updates will be opnely posted here*


Editor in chief can't proofread


----------



## Ungrim Ironfist (Nov 13, 2021)

Looks like the gayduh gamer cashed out his entire 401k to donate to gunt's gambling attorney fund:




A friend in (s)need is a friend indeed.


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 13, 2021)

pensiveniglet said:


> "True story about her" = "Her pussy was loose"


I get annoyed when I'm reminded of this because we know the Gunt has a below-average peen (this also being information that Ralph has unnecessarily disclosed about himself), and that's not helped by the massive gunt. I'm sure this has been brought up elsewhere, but I can't help but wonder if it's less of a case of a hot dog down a hallway and more a case of a cocktail weenie in a normal hot dog bun.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Nov 13, 2021)

GiveSendGo - Help Ethan Ralph Fight to See His Son: The #1 Free Chris…
					

archived 13 Nov 2021 20:25:53 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## Heavy Rainfall2 (Nov 13, 2021)

On one hand I'm glad he's not going to actually try to get custody but on the other hand it's pretty cunty to use your kid for booze/gambling money


----------



## Teatron (Nov 13, 2021)

So, Ethan Ralph has officially reached "Baked Alaska" levels of godlessness. Following this train of events, next up is a spectacularly failed court case, followed by a sentence and prison time. I'll pray to that.


----------



## Hex Cat (Nov 13, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> View attachment 2713671
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That faggot better keep to his word


----------



## The Big Dream (Nov 13, 2021)

Tangentially related, but early in my career I worked in Customer Care and there was one lady who was threatening to sue us over some dumb shit her daughter did on our property (tl;dr she passed out while drinking, was only discovered the next day).

She said she wouldn't sue if we gave her and her two daughters $500 each to go to the Casino and "de-stress'"  I refused that excellent offer, after which she spent thousands on lawyer fees before not proceeding with the case, something _I told her not to bother with._

What I'm saying here is Ethan, if you ever want to ditch Pantsu, I've got the number of your perfect match. #GriftersGriftTogether


----------



## Procrastinhater (Nov 13, 2021)

Because of course he is.


----------



## draggs (Nov 13, 2021)

Ralph why is your lawyer in Nevada County, California, named "Ally Auto Financing" ???


----------



## Procrastinhater (Nov 13, 2021)

Null said:


> It's up for me but this is fraud.
> 
> View attachment 2713594
> View attachment 2713596
> ...


Is that fucking legal even?


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 13, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> He's added this to the campaign text:


fighting to face dox your kids on a sphere of the internet known for ruining lives for fun, its so fucking scummy, i doubt youll even get enough man especially with all the numerous other bills and tickets and fees you keep accruing 



pensiveniglet said:


> Editor in chief can't proofread


he totally cares about his son guys



Procrastinhater said:


> Is that fucking legal even?


we all know ralph does crimes live, like revenge porn

edit 
ralph can edit your donos into whatever he wants and he chose gamergate because hes a complete loser


			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1459620928854319109
		









						Ethan Ralph on Twitter: "Wow, this was unexpected!… "
					

archived 13 Nov 2021 20:52:02 UTC




					archive.vn
				




edit lmfao gaytor swoops in for the kill:


			https://twitter.com/GatorTime/status/1459615703003238401
		









						ゲータータイム 「GATORTIME」 on Twitter: "Wow, he definitely took after his fa…
					

アーカイブされた 2021年11月13日 20:54:12 UTC




					archive.vn


----------



## endangeredspecies (Nov 13, 2021)

How many of you guys hit the Pray Now button?
i gotta know


----------



## NynchLiggers (Nov 13, 2021)

Is there any way to inform the site about Ralph's background and take it down?


----------



## RangerBoo (Nov 13, 2021)

"Please everyone, donate to my GoFundMe so I can get custody of my son and raise him right alongside my fiancé (who totally isn't a raging pedophile) in order to get back at that fucking pedophile Joshua Connor Moon and those A-Logs at Karen Farms who tell me that I am a bad dad and that my son will be better off never knowing me. I will also be damned if that meth head with the loose pussy keeps my son away from me! God bless and Christ is king!"


----------



## Oliveoil (Nov 13, 2021)

This custody is NEVER going to happen Ralph and you know it. 
To win custody you must be CRYSTAL clean. 
Even then the US court tends to side with the mother. 
I am a huge supporter of fathers rights but in this case thank god.


----------



## Hex Cat (Nov 13, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> fighting to face dox your kids on a sphere of the internet


Its actually called a "sector" of the internet


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Nov 13, 2021)

This is amazing.  This web page is one of the trashiest things I've ever seen, and I've seen Ralph's revenge porn.  This though, this is concentrated trash, a garbage demi-glace if you will.  The mixture of audacity, shit grammar and hypocrisy is perfectly balanced too.

Thank you Ralph.  I'll send you a prayer.


----------



## draggs (Nov 13, 2021)

Ralph is such a good father I never see him say anything about incoming Guntling No. 2, Pantsu Edition. That's how you spot a good father, no interest in a new baby on the way.


----------



## RangerBoo (Nov 13, 2021)

I can guarantee you all that any money donated to Ralph will either be going towards a loan for a new car or a fourth trip to Vegas. Ralph knows he stands a snowballs chance in hell in a California court. That or he truly is low IQ wrigger trash.


----------



## Pale Empress (Nov 13, 2021)

NynchLiggers said:


> Is there any way to inform the site about Ralph's background and take it down?


That's a stupid idea, and pointless. That's something Ralph would do, and most of us here are a cut above Ralph.

Better to let it play out organically, because whatever the outcome, it will be funnier than nipping it in the bud right now.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 13, 2021)

@theralph
Since you're totally a good Christian man now, here's some choice verses for you:
"Flee from sexual immorality. Every other sin a person commits is outside the body, but the sexually immoral person sins against his own body." 1 Corinthians 6:18
"The LORD detests lying lips, but he delights in people who are trustworthy." Proverbs 12:22


----------



## Balthier (Nov 13, 2021)

"Lying lips are abomination to the Lord: but they that deal truly are his delight - my teenage baby mama's pussy is loose!"
*Proverbs 12:22*
edit: somehow ninja'd on my bible verse


----------



## An automatic clown (Nov 13, 2021)

Jaded Optimist said:


> View attachment 2713721


He edited it. Someone posted the original in the chat, it was something about a corn harvest and the sound of a shart


----------



## Procrastinhater (Nov 13, 2021)

Galatians 6:7
God doesn't like fakes Gunty.


----------



## FFinfo (Nov 13, 2021)

Pale Empress said:


> That's a stupid idea, and pointless. That's something Ralph would do, and most of us here are a cut above Ralph.
> 
> Better to let it play out organically, because whatever the outcome, it will be funnier than nipping it in the bud right now.


On the one hand, Ralph knows he will never win custody and he doesn't even want to: His crowdfunding campaign is literally just to bankroll using a legal battle to harass someone that has a restraining order against him. It's a direct violation of the site's terms of service.
On the other, Ralph is so good at fucking himself over that whatever happens on its own would definitely be more funny than bothering intervene with his scheme. The only casualties are a few Lincolns and Hamiltons from oblivious but well-meaning outsiders or Gator.
So yeah, just let it happen.


----------



## Max2019 (Nov 13, 2021)

What are people sending in their prayers? I sent "May your gunt be guarded" with the Name Gunt Guard


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Nov 13, 2021)

THE ALWAGS ARE THREATENEN' ME!


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Nov 13, 2021)

Let's fucking go!! I hope you reach the goal soon Ralph and dominate that loose pussy thot and her sicko father AND get full custody of your kid to spend the next 18+ years funding his school, medical issues and hobbies.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Nov 13, 2021)

Ralph if you see this, you’re losing a lot of 5$ donations by editing the donation messages. Think of your son!  Don’t you want to show the Birther with the loose 19 year old pussay?


----------



## Tobias (Nov 13, 2021)

It's funny this comes now after getting his ass reamed by Rekeita this past two weeks with the Rittenhouse stuff.

My man keeps catching Ls.


----------



## RangerBoo (Nov 13, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> THE ALWAGS ARE THREATENEN' ME!
> 
> View attachment 2713800


Love how Ralph treats his son like he would a piece of property. Ralph is such a narcissist. Believing that his kids exist solely for him to use whenever he pleases. That is going to play really well in a California court Ralph.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 13, 2021)

I guess it is possible that he would get donations from unsuspecting donors that browse that site and know nothing about Ralph, although I have no idea how popular that site is but don't "Christian" branded products usually rake in a ton of dough? 
Anyway, it's mind boggling how Ralph's audience will donate with a quote from the bible but yet are aware of the shit Ralph pulls, how do they reconcile the two? I guess in the end they are all like him, being trad, religion, fire and brimstone only when it suits their needs, degenerate wiggers  that abandon their kids the rest of the time.


----------



## buttmunch (Nov 13, 2021)

did ralph even get himself added to the birth certificate yet? isnt it really dumb to use a picture of a child you have no legal power over


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Nov 13, 2021)

buttmunch said:


> did ralph even get himself added to the birth certificate yet? isnt it really dumb to use a picture of a child you have no legal power over


in his own words on court documents he has said he has yet (at the time) made zero effort to be in Xanders life. Who the fuck knows why he's really doing this.


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 13, 2021)

Schlomo Silverscreenblatt said:


> in his own words on court documents he has said he has yet (at the time) made zero effort to be in Xanders life. Who the fuck knows why he's really doing this.


Money.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Nov 13, 2021)

Sickle said:


> Money.


you mean the tens of thousands he will spend paying child support, flying himself or the kid for visits. On top of the other kid on the way?


----------



## Lift Me Up (Nov 13, 2021)

Nigga wants 10k? LOL 

Get fuck, idiot.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Nov 13, 2021)

He's not going to make 10 fucking k from his paypigs. Wish I was a millionaire though so I could fund this myself, cause I want to see the pig sweat from locking himself into child support.

Both Ralph and the Vickers family are retarded trash. First you had Faith think she was a Disney Princess and decide to take a Magic Gunt Ride. Then they decide to not go after child support. Don't start the "b-b-but Vickers doesn't want to deal with Ralph!" He fucking wouldn't have to more than once or twice in 20 years as Ralph lives entirely across the country, child support would be bleeding him dry, and all the restraining orders from him running his mouth would stop him. Daddy Vickers is a cuck.
Then you half ralph and his shitty fucking ego trying to pursue all of this to lock himself into child support.


----------



## HumptyDumpty (Nov 13, 2021)

>claims Rekieta is a shyster who stole thousands of dollars through a GFM (which went straight to a trust with Vic as beneficiary and his law firm as trustee)
>makes a crowdfund that will go "straight to [his] attorney", but that apparently is going straight into his pocket instead
laffin tbh


----------



## buttmunch (Nov 13, 2021)

Schlomo Silverscreenblatt said:


> in his own words on court documents he has said he has yet (at the time) made zero effort to be in Xanders life. Who the fuck knows why he's really doing this.


well ye i imagine its going to be a vegas 4 trip, hes not even done the first and from what ive heard free step to get his name on there, why hed instantly go to using the image knowing he could be easily fucked for using it i dont understand. infact not using it might have helped more since he could have cried about how tyrannical shes being not allowing him to


----------



## Frog Ken (Nov 13, 2021)

If he promotes this hard and can pull in a couple of big individual donations I could see him maybe getting to $2,500.

But even some of his most dedicated fans must be wondering why he can't pay for this himself. Until very recently he has been boasting about his earnings... He's gone on several trips to gamble in Las Vegas, he has spent a thousand dollars on a fagbag man-bag and is always eating steak at restaurants.

EDIT:

And he pretends he hasn't been drinking this whole time...




Twitter Archive


----------



## Doughy Mystery Man (Nov 13, 2021)

Makoto Niijima said:


> Gunt crying about it on his tele
> 
> View attachment 2713605
> 
> View attachment 2713784


Boggles the mind he thinks he'll get visitation. This is Ralph I'm talking about ofc, but it really shows he has no concept of the mountain of shit he's going to have to go through If he really ends up pursuing that in court. If he manages to convince a Judge to allow visitation, it's most definitely going to be supervised (which he would have to most likely have to pay a state approved program) and travel to CA to visit Xander for at max 2 hours once or twice a month.


----------



## High Tea (Nov 13, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> He's not going to make 10 fucking k from his paypigs. Wish I was a millionaire though so I could fund this myself, cause I want to see the pig sweat from locking himself into child support.


He's gambling on unsuspecting Christians helping a father being abused by the system like they donate to Baked's bouncer macing under the impression they are helping a tradcath political prisoner. They don't research but take claims at face value.


buttmunch said:


> well ye i imagine its going to be a vegas 4 trip, hes not even done the first and from what ive heard free step to get his name on there, why hed instantly go to using the image knowing he could be easily fucked for using it i dont understand. infact not using it might have helped more since he could have cried about how tyrannical shes being not allowing him to


He needs a prop to tug at the heartstrings. Suckers will empty their wallets when an adorable baby is involved. He needs a new car and has a December Las Vegas trip planned.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 13, 2021)

Doughy Mystery Man said:


> Boggles the mind he thinks he'll get visitation. This is Ralph I'm talking about ofc, but it really shows he has no concept of the mountain of shit he's going to have to go through If he really ends up pursuing that in court. If he manages to convince a Judge to allow visitation, it's most definitely going to be supervised (which he would have to most likely to pay a state approved program) and travel to CA to visit Xander for at max 2 hours once or twice a month.


Ralph isn't doing this out of love, or because he is thinking of the kid, he is doing it purely out of spite and because he needs to "win". Doesn't matter if he will fuck himself in the ass by winning, he cannot stand to lose, even less when he sees it as giving Vickers a win. It's like a child who doesn't understand the consequences of his actions and operates 100% on emotion and impulse. 

At the same time, I doubt he will actually go through with it, if there is anything Ralph loves, it's money, I think he believes he can weasel out of using the funds to go through with custody because he mentioned "pending litigation" and that if he uses the money to defend himself in court from the restraining order/revenge porn charges he is using the funds for a lawyer so he won't get in trouble.
Using Xander as an excuse to get the money is just so he doesn't have to admit "give me money to defend myself in court after repeatedly breaking a restraining order and releasing revenge porn of the 19 year old I groomed". 
It will probably blow up in his face like everything else he does.


----------



## Null (Nov 13, 2021)

The money's going to his pocket and he doesn't give a fuck about that kid. He could win paternity in a week by submitting a paternity test. It's a grift. That money's going to a new fucking car. His paypigs are dumb as fuck.

He's materially misrepresenting his campaign for a reason. He wants people to think it's going to a lawyer's trust account but it's actually going to ETHAN RALPH PERSONAL CHECKING  and then it's going to RICHMOND VA NISSAN CHECKING.


----------



## Monkey Type-I.N.G (Nov 13, 2021)

Null said:


> The money's going to his pocket and he doesn't give a fuck about that kid. He could win paternity in a week by submitting a paternity test. It's a grift. That money's going to a new fucking car. His paypigs are dumb as fuck.
> 
> He's materially misrepresenting his campaign for a reason. He wants people to think it's going to a lawyer's trust account but it's actually going to ETHAN RALPH PERSONAL CHECKING  and then it's going to RICHMOND VA NISSAN CHECKING.


Ralph won't send the paternity test because he can't, he's not the father


----------



## Jack Awful (Nov 13, 2021)

Frog Ken said:


> If he promotes this hard and can pull in a couple of big individual donations I could see him maybe getting to $2,500.
> 
> But even some of his most dedicated fans must be wondering why he can't pay for this himself. Until very recently he has been boasting about his earnings... He's gone on several trips to gamble in Las Vegas, he has spent a thousand dollars on a fagbag man-bag and is always eating steak at restaurants.
> 
> ...


The addict tests the water to see if he can go mask-off on his alcoholism.


----------



## Doughy Mystery Man (Nov 13, 2021)

Null said:


> That money's going to a new fucking car.


That's if he doesn't sniff/gamble his piglets donations away.


----------



## Xiaoren (Nov 13, 2021)

If you donate to this shit, even in tiny amounts compared to the goal, just to "troll" with "funny" names and messages you're the blackest gorilla monkey there is. Ironic paypigging is still paypigging, and then you're no better than DSP/Wings trolls.


----------



## Yizu (Nov 13, 2021)

Whenever Ralph tries to use Christianity, it has Faith + 1 vibes.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Nov 13, 2021)

This crowdfund is going to his car  since he was at fault for accident or attorney fees for revenge porn case he has coming up.


----------



## byuu (Nov 13, 2021)

Good thing that his fans know that he doesn't really need a lot of money since he's a king and makes a ton of money off his show and his bets.


----------



## CryptoHermit (Nov 13, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> LOL I'd love to see the Tweet in question on a Christian website,
> 
> View attachment 2713609
> 
> Fucking gunt. The "Christ is King" performative religiosity just rubs me the wrong way. Ethan can't even say he sins six days a week and rests on the Sabbath, his entire degenerate life gives offense to any religious principles. But he's willing to meme it up.


His behaviour is the kind of shit Jesus beat people with a cat of 9 tails for lol.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 13, 2021)

Null said:


> The money's going to his pocket and he doesn't give a fuck about that kid. He could win paternity in a week by submitting a paternity test. It's a grift. That money's going to a new fucking car. His paypigs are dumb as fuck.
> 
> He's materially misrepresenting his campaign for a reason. He wants people to think it's going to a lawyer's trust account but it's actually going to ETHAN RALPH PERSONAL CHECKING  and then it's going to RICHMOND VA NISSAN CHECKING.


Ralph is a broke little bitch that lost all his money gambling and can’t even afford another shitty Nissan. His fancy Gucci man purse would cover the cost of testing and establishing paternity. 

I love reading his sad tale of woe. He’s outdoing any SJW in the victim hood competition.

Paypigs have to fund Ralph’s sad gesture at fatherhood. White trash has no shame using kids to grift money. Ralph is obviously a desperate broke ass trash, who can’t afford one kid, much less two.

 I figure next he will claim Xander has cancer to pay off Ceasers and raise bail.


----------



## Kromer Merchant (Nov 13, 2021)

Jaded Optimist said:


> View attachment 2713721


This is hilarious but I'd really rather people don't give Ralph money at all just for a dumb joke. I know, anti fun, but you know he's going to scrounge up any measly amount he can and boast about it and he just doesn't deserve shit.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Nov 13, 2021)

There's a joke in here about him creating a fund on a christian site to fight "Faith". Is that partly why he won't mention her name besides his ego?


----------



## Truly Rural (Nov 13, 2021)

I never read anything Ralph ever posted on his blog, so I can't tell if his writing style deteriorated over the years or it was always this bad.  Post is muddied, I wonder if it's because permanent smooth brain fog or calculated deliberate mess. Either way even if he deliberately made the aim for this grift unclear it doesn't excuse poor writing. You can be vague and literate. "Legal battle to see Alexander" I don't even know what the fuck that means. I can't tell what the money is meant for. Is it for every legal issue he listed or exclusively for parenting/custody? Or is it just to "see" his "Son" and nothing more? 

Personally I think it's for defense lawyer if for any legal proceeding. But can a reasonable person reading his grift post really determine what's it for?


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Nov 13, 2021)

I don’t know about you, but I love giving $$ to a NEET manlet who doesn’t even have a disability for an excuse. 
Also I have no problem giving him 5$ to insult him while he begs for ebucks. It would make my day if he did TTS too.


----------



## FujiWuji (Nov 13, 2021)

Man. The Christian grift these guys are doing is insanely cringey. I hope he gets that 10k and the vickers claim it all.


----------



## Fannyscum (Nov 13, 2021)

The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of my ex-gf's loose pussy and the tyranny of those dang dirty ayylawgs:

Tweet


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Nov 13, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of my ex-gf's loose pussy and the tyranny of those dang dirty ayylawgs:
> View attachment 2714177
> Tweet


>the contributions go to me immediately

And not to a lawyer's IOLTA? Like you said they did Ralph?

What a fucking moron


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 13, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of my ex-gf's loose pussy and the tyranny of those dang dirty ayylawgs:
> View attachment 2714177
> Tweet


lmfao pig thinks the pocket change he raised is a bragging point just because we cant yank it out his piggy bank

edit


Sheryl Nome said:


> >the contributions go to me immediately
> 
> And not to a lawyer's IOLTA? Like you said they did Ralph?
> 
> What a fucking moron


thanks ralph now you made it easier to get not only this one but all future ones shut down early as well. thank god youre so stupid,

edit:

less than 200 likes with dax and this being a huge event.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 13, 2021)

CryptoHermit said:


> His behaviour is the kind of shit Jesus beat people with a cat of 9 tails for lol.
> View attachment 2714060


Jesus beat people?! Beyond popular culture references I don't know shit about Christianity, so this was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 13, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> View attachment 2713671
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Bryan Dunn That actually you? Don't do that shit. Stick to the videos from the boxing gym.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Nov 13, 2021)

A bunch of schmucks are getting scammed by a rube. They get what they deserve.


----------



## Sammich (Nov 13, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> "I responded with a *true* story about her and now I am facing another legal action on a restraining order she sought."
> 
> I love how he constantly admits things that could otherwise never have been discovered - the docket for the Domestic Violence Restraining Order is sealed since it's a DV case, but here he admits he's already being charged for violating the temporary order for his tweet about Faith having a loose pussy, something we'd never have learned otherwise.
> 
> ...


I was wondering about him using that photo.  I don't really give a shit one way or the other (pretty cute kid to be honest) but I would think that would hurt him a bit more on the court cases.  They can't look fondly on him putting a picture of his so called child out in the public eye like that, right?  Faith has seemed to be set on keeping him away from the prying eyes of the public.  I remember seeing one but his face was obscured. i think.


----------



## free_protons4u (Nov 13, 2021)

PS2 Kiryu said:


> View attachment 2713582
> lmao


Another embarrassing typo. It should read “This Campaigner is disabled and can not receive new donations.”


----------



## FFinfo (Nov 13, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Jesus beat people?! Beyond popular culture references I don't know shit about Christianity, so this was a pleasant surprise.


He also said (paraphrasing) that people who fuck with children would be better off having killed themselves beforehand. And this is coming from the guy that you'd literally still have to deal with if you killed yourself beforehand.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Nov 13, 2021)

Call me crazy but maybe if he didn’t go to Vegas 3x in a month, and maybe if he hadn’t made a second baby he can’t afford, and burn every bridge he’s ever had, and maybe if he’d just put some effort into repairing his relationship with the Vickers for his son’s sake, maybe he wouldn’t be reduced to ebegging. It’s a new low. Comgrats, you fat faggot. 
I suspect this is just a way to say ‘look, I made an effort’. Pathetic.


----------



## Hex Cat (Nov 13, 2021)

Balthier said:


> "Lying lips are abomination to the Lord: but they that deal truly are his delight - my teenage baby mama's pussy is loose!"
> *Proverbs 12:22*
> edit: somehow ninja'd on my bible verse


"Hnnnnn *shart* aw shit"
Ethan 5:1


----------



## Ulamog did nothing wrong (Nov 13, 2021)

Null said:


> It's up for me but this is fraud.
> 
> View attachment 2713594
> View attachment 2713596
> ...


Lmfao not a fucking chance. His own words from his telegram. It would be a shame if he were lying...


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 13, 2021)

To establish paternity in CA costs a filing fee of $435, but if you are a broke wigger like Ralph you can even get that fee waived its free. 

There is zero reason he needs to do a fundraiser except to try and scam money because his fat ass is broke.


----------



## draggs (Nov 13, 2021)

Lol he's gonna file himself first?

Is ralph even gonna hire an attorney or is he gonna do some brazen fraud like a true ralphamale


----------



## ddlloo (Nov 13, 2021)

This is an extremely promising arc. The writers hired this year are really earning their pay.


----------



## The Big Dream (Nov 13, 2021)

It astounds me how deep in the shit he can go without having that horrifying realisation of _'Oh my god, I'm fucking up my life.' _

Like, if I woke up in Ethan's shoes, I'd kill myself by lunch time. What a horrible existence that he perpetuates at every step. Can't wait for this latest stunt to somehow create more charges.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 13, 2021)

draggs said:


> Lol he's gonna file himself first?
> 
> Is ralph even gonna hire an attorney or is he gonna do some brazen fraud like a true ralphamale


100 dollars to mexico lol



Ulamog did nothing wrong said:


> Lmfao not a fucking chance. His own words from his telegram. It would be a shame if he were lying...


lol hes filing for paternity? enjoy few to no visits and child support pig, but hey you can take  a selfie and own the alogs by even further ruining your own alleged sons life.
ah nvm hes going to claim his payment was rejected because hes a literal cuckold, it was lost in the mail ignore the 10k of booze in the closet its a coincidence


----------



## Beavis (Nov 13, 2021)

$190 so far on the first day. Too bad viewer bots can’t donate.


----------



## NickColeman (Nov 13, 2021)

$10,000!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!
The KingofPol troll donation was funny, but his edit of it was even funnier.
I thought Ralph said he wasn't going to fight for his kid? That his kid was going to seek him out when he's older.
Did something happen recently? Or did that car accident reconnect his brain.


----------



## Beavis (Nov 13, 2021)

NickColeman said:


> $10,000!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!
> The KingofPol troll donation was funny, but his edit of it was even funnier.
> I thought Ralph said he wasn't going to fight for his kid? That his kid was going to seek him out when he's older.
> Did something happen recently? Or did that car accident reconnect his brain.


He’s scamming for car money or his revenge porn case.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Nov 13, 2021)

NickColeman said:


> $10,000!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!
> The KingofPol troll donation was funny, but his edit of it was even funnier.
> I thought Ralph said he wasn't going to fight for his kid? That his kid was going to seek him out when he's older.
> Did something happen recently? Or did that car accident reconnect his brain.


^  Yes. As if the kid would get a penny.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 13, 2021)

Says the money is going to his lawyer in the GoPayMe
Says the money is directly going into his wallet to own the haters???
Has not shown one attempt at how he's been kept from his son or his attempts to reclaim his paternity.
Yup, Ralph needs some new wheels and it's gotta be an expensive one he can lease because he's just too above owning a 2002.


----------



## Stasi (Nov 13, 2021)

I was hoping the prayers get posted too but guess they just go to Ralph? Hope he finds strengths from all of our prayers, cos he sure as shit isn't getting to 10k in donations.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Nov 13, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> I guess it is possible that he would get donations from unsuspecting donors that browse that site and know nothing about Ralph, although I have no idea how popular that site is but don't "Christian" branded products usually rake in a ton of dough?
> Anyway, it's mind boggling how Ralph's audience will donate with a quote from the bible but yet are aware of the shit Ralph pulls, how do they reconcile the two? I guess in the end they are all like him, being trad, religion, fire and brimstone only when it suits their needs, degenerate wiggers  that abandon their kids the rest of the time.


christian branded products make the same amount of cash as the alt-right products do AKA its a myth kikes hype up so the stupid goyim can cope and believe the pious among them are just as greedy and degenerate as they are. I once listened to christian radio a few weeks back, and from what the DJs said not only was barely anyone listening, their set up is so low cost they really are barely hanging on. begging for donations and what not. And i'd believe them 100% because you rarely see Christians doing that gallows humor and any station manager worth their shit wouldn't let that fly, especially mid-morning.

hell they basically advertised an IPad giveaway with "we have so few callers you probably will get it if you call" and "You're literally just competing with ex-employees 'friends' for these products" Which again, is something you wouldn't be allowed to say on most radio stations so few the Christian one to go full GenX-sardonic humor should be extremely telling.


Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Jesus beat people?! Beyond popular culture references I don't know shit about Christianity, so this was a pleasant surprise.


its not a story the kikes would tell you,it's a nazi legend


----------



## Absurdity (Nov 13, 2021)

He should have started with this first.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Nov 13, 2021)

Stasi said:


> I was hoping the prayers get posted too but guess they just go to Ralph? Hope he finds strengths from all of our prayers, cos he sure as shit isn't getting to 10k in donations.


There’s at least one prayer there for his triumph over the Birther with the loose teen pussay


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Nov 13, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> @theralph
> Since you're totally a good Christian man now, here's some choice verses for you:
> "Flee from sexual immorality. Every other sin a person commits is outside the body, but the sexually immoral person sins against his own body." 1 Corinthians 6:18
> "The LORD detests lying lips, but he delights in people who are trustworthy." Proverbs 12:22


I can't help but quote from my copy of the Book of Mormon here (Take note Woozuh!)

Alma 39:3-5
"And this is not all, my son. Thou didst do that which was grievous unto me; for thou didst forsake the ministry, and did go over into the land of Siron among the borders of the Lamanites, after the harlot Isabel. Yea, she did steal away the hearts of many; but this was no excuse for thee, my son. Thou shouldst have tended to the ministry wherewith thou wast entrusted. Know ye not, my son, that these things are an abomination in the sight of the Lord; yea, most abominable above all sins save it be the shedding of innocent blood or denying the Holy Ghost?"

Tl;dr being a deadbeat dad and revenge pornographer is nearly as bad as being a murderer or apostate/blasphemer in the eyes of God

It would be funny if everybody just starts tweeting out at Ethan different scriptural verses from different world religious texts that more or less confirm he's a piece of shit and the "Christ is kang" grift is a LARP of the highest order


----------



## theshep (Nov 13, 2021)

Where's the crowdfunder for his vasectomy?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 13, 2021)

theshep said:


> Where's the crowdfunder for his vasectomy?


Better yet, emasculation.


----------



## Reversal (Nov 13, 2021)

I hope he gets that 10K. He could really use another trip to Vegas with everything going on in his life right now.


----------



## My Cat Is Racist (Nov 13, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> "Please everyone, donate to my GoFundMe so I can get custody of my son and raise him right alongside my fiancé (who totally isn't a raging pedophile) in order to get back at that fucking pedophile Joshua Connor Moon and those A-Logs at Karen Farms who tell me that I am a bad dad and that my son will be better off never knowing me. I will also be damned if that meth head with the loose pussy keeps my son away from me! God bless and Christ is king!"


We don't say he's a bad dad, we just say he isn't the dad. Legally, until he gets that DNA test he's been threatening to get for a while now, he isn't.  Do it Ralph, Prove us all wrong!


----------



## Absurdity (Nov 13, 2021)

theshep said:


> Where's the crowdfunder for his vasectomy?


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 13, 2021)

Ralph, take this advice to heart and repopulate the White race!


----------



## Beavis (Nov 13, 2021)

Does this site update in real time? The fundraiser has been stuck at $190 all day. Is this thing already a bust?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 13, 2021)

Imagine how broke and angry the Gunt has to be to resort to shameless begging. Guess his plan B after Secure Server booted him amounted to pitiful e-begging. The tale self-inflicted woe in that grift pitch was hilarious. 

That cunning teenage girl who he released a sex tape on…lied to Ralph!!!! Broke the hearts of Ralph and Pantsu’s by not joining a threesome and then stole his (alleged) baby who he has never contributed a dime towards, but does tell everyone on Twitter the baby’s mom has a loose pussy. 

Now Ralph’s second pregnant girlfriend is upset she can’t attest to the loose pussy because Faith would not give it up to super slut Pantsu even after Pantsu begged her to have sex for weeks. Broke baby mama #2’s (aka failed reroll mama) heart and she carries the hurt to this day. 

Truly Ralph is a worthy cause for any Christian fundraising site.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Nov 13, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Truly Ralph is a worthy cause for any Christian fundraising site.


I mean, after all, he is a pillar of that church he attends regularly.

EDIT: Proof of the grift, someone as cheap and obese as Ralph couldn't stay away from church if he realized they do church potlucks and whatnot. But he avoids that shit like the plague while grifting his "trad" audience, which is why he doesn't know that (inb4 Twitter pics bragging about the great spread at the churches he visits).


----------



## Absurdity (Nov 13, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Ralph, take this advice to heart and repopulate the White race!


----------



## Haru Okumura (Nov 14, 2021)

Bend the knee.




Tweet / https://archive.md/mZZpF

I told you so.


----------



## RangerBoo (Nov 14, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Bend the knee.
> 
> View attachment 2714997
> View attachment 2715000
> ...


Get felted Ralph. Also, "birther". Very progressive wording you use to refer to the mother of your child by that. That is also going to go over well with the courts.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 14, 2021)

his new image with a slight crop of words...


----------



## ddlloo (Nov 14, 2021)

What is this obsession with "birther"?


----------



## JAKL II (Nov 14, 2021)

ddlloo said:


> What is this obsession with "birther"?


He refuses to call her the mother because... I don't know.. Xanax?


----------



## Absurdity (Nov 14, 2021)

His real son was born in Kenya.


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Nov 14, 2021)

How it started

How it went

How it's going (less than 10min later)


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Nov 14, 2021)

Yeah amazingly he figured flipping two middle fingers wasn't a very good look

Somehow.


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 14, 2021)

Here's the full screenshot. It didn't get archived in time due to the page being archived all ready.


He also added this: 


> UPDATE II: I have had to replace the picture of my son Alexander due to a complaint by his birther. I have replaced it with another appropriate photo.



Edit - @Haru Okumura did get the direct image URL archived to prove it was actually uploaded. https://archive.md/KTUgk


----------



## FFinfo (Nov 14, 2021)

Ralph, no!


----------



## 412-L (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 14, 2021)

I guess when people don’t give Ralph $10k he can blame Vickers and now his paypigs for why he’s a deadbeat with a paper aborted kid. 

Bitches didn’t cough up the money and prevented Ralphamale from seeing his son.


----------



## RichardRApe (Nov 14, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Bend the knee.
> 
> I told you so.


Josh is back to a-logging Ralph. I was sent this by a very close contact within the Vickers family that shall go unnamed.


----------



## Motherf*cker (Nov 14, 2021)

It's a shame that xander looks so much like his sperm donor (if Faith is a birther I guess that would be the opposite) he already has bad genes and he'll be short and ugly.


----------



## TherapyMan (Nov 14, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Josh is back to a-logging Ralph. I was sent this by a very close contact within the Vickers family that shall go unnamed.


Any chance you can get us a copy of the C&D letter Faith attached? I also find it interesting that she is referring to Ralph as a "convicted sex offender" when as far as everyone is aware, he is not convicted yet.


----------



## Tom Myers (Nov 14, 2021)

CHRIST IS KANG


----------



## SargonF00t (Nov 14, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Josh is back to a-logging Ralph. I was sent this by a very close contact within the Vickers family that shall go unnamed.
> View attachment 2715125


If this is real, is Faith opening herself up to libel for saying Ralph is a convicted sex offender, at this point in time?


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Nov 14, 2021)

SargonF00t said:


> If this is real, is Faith opening herself up to libel for saying Ralph is a convicted sex offender, at this point in time?


I would submit to you that Ralph is libelproof. His reputation cannot possibly be made worse than it already is.


----------



## instythot (Nov 14, 2021)

Schlomo Silverscreenblatt said:


> in his own words on court documents he has said he has yet (at the time) made zero effort to be in Xanders life. Who the fuck knows why he's really doing this.


Same reason he told us faith was gonna be back any day, secureserver.tv is still working on updating his site to "a more secure setting," whatever the fuck that means, and still occasionally says that Zidan might come back one day. He can't stand when people he hates think he's a loser and laugh at him


----------



## Mr Moonface (Nov 14, 2021)

It just hit 2%, looks like this might have legs.


----------



## Ethan Ralph is 5'1" 🖕💋 (Nov 14, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> LOL I'd love to see the Tweet in question on a Christian website,
> 
> View attachment 2713609
> 
> Ethan can't even say he sins six days a week and rests on the Sabbath, his entire degenerate life gives offense to any religious principles.


It really is disgusting.
I'm not even Christian and I'm only guilty of 3 of these to some degree or another.
And he's guilty of all 7 fairly intensely.


----------



## Desktop User2 (Nov 14, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Tweet archive: https://archive.ph/xVDoZ
> Crowdfund archive:  https://archive.vn/5DiiD
> 
> It says funds go directly to him not a lawyer.
> ...


why does he capitalize "mother" in every post? Didn´t he drunkenly brush her off while in need of ride for her treatment or something? Didn´t he refuse to take the vaccine to virtue signal to his trailer trash audience missing her last moments at the hospital? Does he capitalize "Blacks" as well? So many questions...


----------



## instythot (Nov 14, 2021)

SargonF00t said:


> If this is real, is Faith opening herself up to libel for saying Ralph is a convicted sex offender, at this point in time?


That's from faithvickers@protonmail.com and it misspells her middle name. Do people use protonmail for non-burner purposes these days?


----------



## RichardRApe (Nov 14, 2021)

instythot said:


> That's from faithvickers@protonmail.com and it misspells her middle name. Do people use protonmail for non-burner purposes these days?


Her middle name is misspelled on the birth certificate and it was never fixed. I assume it's supposed to be Chloe. I guess the dumb bitch forgot to redact that part of the email address, you should send her one for being a dumbass.


----------



## Ethan Ralph is 5'1" 🖕💋 (Nov 14, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Bend the knee.
> 
> View attachment 2714997
> View attachment 2715000
> ...


"In order for your campaign to continue staying on GiveSendGo we need you to upload an image you personally took."
May I suggest a screenshot from the sex tape?
Perhaps a still of him sniffing "the Birther's" asshole.


----------



## Mr Moonface (Nov 14, 2021)

3% now, thanks to Kyle M. There are no shortage of retards on the internet.





"Anyone that would deny a father that joy doesn't deserve anything."


----------



## Absurdity (Nov 14, 2021)

He changed it again.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Nov 14, 2021)

It really looks like he wants to contest the paternity but sabotage it so he doesn't actually have to pay child support and can claim that the man is keeping him down.

There's no other reason for him to wait this long to contest it


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Nov 14, 2021)

Surely Ralph would have to back date his child support. Xander is what, 9 months old?

Faith's income will be minimal, so if Ralph is backdating it that could nearly 10k off the bat. Maybe that's why his fundraising goal is so high.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Nov 14, 2021)

I can't believe he did it. He's been posting for a while about it, but I thought it was all bluster and he realized how pathetic it makes him look. 

But he did it.

The ultimate self felting. Ralph is officially too poor to fight for his son. Supposedly high rolling Vegas player is begging for charity to be the father of his bastard.

Lol, nah, it's for gambling, but that he's willing to forgo pride for greed is a real sign of how bad things are for him.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Nov 14, 2021)

I just want to give a friendly reminder that if Ralph gets money to fund this strange quest of his, it will all come from idiots who are probably as gross as Ralph.  Him getting money from this disgusting grift is meaningless.  The likely outcome will be that Ralph will buy a shitter car that will crash again or he will lose magnificently in a court case.

All you need to know is that you're not giving Ralph any money.  Sleep well my gentle alogs.  Sleep well.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 14, 2021)

AntiSchwuletteAktion said:


> It really looks like he wants to contest the paternity but sabotage it so he doesn't actually have to pay child support and can claim that the man is keeping him down.
> 
> There's no other reason for him to wait this long to contest it


No, he wants people to think he is going to contest it, the description is vague and doesn't explain what the money is for, other than mentioning "lawyers", if he actually uses the money for lawyers, it's because he needs money for both his criminal case and breaking the restraining order repeatedly, 

Other than that I am sure he will be happy to pocket the rest of the money, and his audience is so stupid they will even think he deserves a little extra for himself.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 14, 2021)

Totally won't be embezzled into a new car, guys


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Nov 14, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> Other than that I am sure he will be happy to pocket the rest of the money, and his audience is so stupid they will even think he deserves a little extra for himself.


I agree he'll squander the cash but I would be surprised if he didn't at least file a half-hearted attempt to contest the paternity after all the ruckus he's raised about his "bitch loose pussy ex and her psycho dad who won't let me see mah sun but I'm going to keep tryin and keep tryin cause ahm just such a good dad"


----------



## Sinpie (Nov 14, 2021)

I feel bad for whatever good-natured Christian man is being fooled by this charlatan. Hopefully the site will do something about him and the funds won't end up being released.


----------



## Mountain Clansman (Nov 14, 2021)

I'm not exaggerating when I say I have never heard someone attempt the linguistic travesty that is the non-word "birther". What, is it just his guntbrained way of trying to avoid assigning the vaguely positive connotations of the word "mother" to Faith? Now, I don't know if Ralph is the pettiest man alive. But I do know he'd be high in the running for pettiest worldwide.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Nov 14, 2021)

AntiSchwuletteAktion said:


> I agree he'll squander the cash but I would be surprised if he didn't at least file a half-hearted attempt to contest the paternity after all the ruckus he's raised about his "bitch loose pussy ex and her psycho dad who won't let me see mah sun but I'm going to keep tryin and keep tryin cause ahm just such a good dad"



Some deadbeat dads love to talk all day long about how they'll totally be going to the courts soon to get their paternity rights asserted but never do it. Putting a crowdfund request in is a halfassed effort and that's assuming Ralph does actually take it to a lolyer instead of to Vegas.

Also has baby number 2 on the way, I'm sure Pantsu will be thrilled that Ralph is getting money to fight for kid number 1 but no money to pay for nappies and baby formula for baby 2.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 14, 2021)

RisingPhoenix said:


> Some deadbeat dads love to talk all day long about how they'll totally be going to the courts soon to get their paternity rights asserted but never do it. Putting a crowdfund request in is a halfassed effort and that's assuming Ralph does actually take it to a lolyer instead of to Vegas.
> 
> Also has baby number 2 on the way, I'm sure Pantsu will be thrilled that Ralph is getting money to fight for kid number 1 but no money to pay for nappies and baby formula for baby 2.


It's not exclusive to deadbeat dads, speaking from experience.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Nov 14, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2713598


Dax said cute kid because he wants to diddle it


----------



## TaintNothin' (Nov 14, 2021)

*Damn! Just think about how any cuts of plain beef and malt liquors $10,000 gets you! *

How tf Ethan gonna pretend like he's fucking loaded, then e-beg harder than DSP.


----------



## ComeOnDuder (Nov 14, 2021)

Is Ethan still close to Dick and his crew? I don't know how Ethan still has any professional connections with how truly insufferable a person he is.


----------



## SPERGSTROM (Nov 14, 2021)

If this is what you do when you're top of your SEKTOR i do wonder what the hell you do when you're at the bottom...


----------



## Hyacinth Bucket (Bouquet) (Nov 14, 2021)

Even Russell Greer and Melinda Scott can figure out how to file without paying fees.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 14, 2021)

ComeOnDuder said:


> Is Ethan still close to Dick and his crew? I don't know how Ethan still has any professional connections with how truly insufferable a person he is.


I don't think Ralph has mentioned Dick since he streamed his trip up to Vegas and then mysteriously went MIA when there was supposed to be a big ole party going on.

I assume Ralph thought Dick would pay for it all without question. It's the only thing that truly offends Dick, fucking with his money.


Hyacinth Bucket (Bouquet) said:


> Even Russell Greer and Melinda Scott can figure out how to file without paying fees.


Ralph doesn't want to file. Ralph wants easy money.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 14, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> I don't think Ralph has mentioned Dick since he streamed his trip up to Vegas and then mysteriously went MIA when there was supposed to be a big ole party going on.
> 
> I assume Ralph thought Dick would pay for it all without question. It's the only thing that truly offends Dick, fucking with his money.
> 
> Ralph doesn't want to file. Ralph wants easy money.


Dax + Vito were on after the Chapelle thing, and he is supposed to be on to promote the Stonetoss NFT launch next week.
I think someone mentioned he had retweeted Ralph's GoGriftMe even. However, I don't think Ralph has been on TDS or mentioned by Dax other than the shart incident being talked about. 
I think Dax realized his audience is tired of Ralph so he is slowly putting some distance between them, not cut off but not as it was before.


----------



## Criminal Stupidity (Nov 14, 2021)

TaintNothin' said:


> *Damn! Just think about how any cuts of plain beef and malt liquors $10,000 gets you! *


If Ralph got $10k to piss away on plain beef and unremarkable alcohol he'd managed to find a steak made out of sawdust priced at $1000 and paint thinner sold for $9000.

This profligate will burn when he drops dead from his veins seizing.


----------



## Near (Nov 14, 2021)

We get it Ralph, you won, stop fucking changing the page


----------



## Frog Ken (Nov 14, 2021)

Mountain Clansman said:


> I'm not exaggerating when I say I have never heard someone attempt the linguistic travesty that is the non-word "birther". What, is it just his guntbrained way of trying to avoid assigning the vaguely positive connotations of the word "mother" to Faith? Now, I don't know if Ralph is the pettiest man alive. But I do know he'd be high in the running for pettiest worldwide.


She refuses to call him the father, so this is way of trying to get back to her.

I have heard it used once or twice recently to avoid upsetting the trains people because, of course, not only mothers can be mothers or some such nonsense.
So Ralph is using tranny lingo to try to TOTALLY OWN Faith.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 14, 2021)

Ethan Ralph is grifting from the next-generation alt-tech totally-not-a-honeypot-platform cozy.tv.
Very prompt with all these updates, Ralph.


----------



## RichardRApe (Nov 14, 2021)

TherapyMan said:


> Any chance you can get us a copy of the C&D letter Faith attached? I also find it interesting that she is referring to Ralph as a "convicted sex offender" when as far as everyone is aware, he is not convicted yet.


Well he's a sex offender and he's a convicted felon and soon he'll be a convicted sex offender so maybe she doesn't think he'll be able to do anything about it. Who knows. 

"God damn aylogs I may be a sex offender but I'm not convicted of it yet! I'll sue your ass Fai Fai just as soon as I get finished with Patreon, Stream Elements, Dlive, that communist guy on Twitter and 7 other people I threatened to sue"

Here's the C&D letter that was sent out.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 14, 2021)

instythot said:


> That's from faithvickers@protonmail.com and it misspells her middle name. Do people use protonmail for non-burner purposes these days?


faith.vickers@protonmail.com

No double spacing so I'm calling it a fake.


----------



## RichardRApe (Nov 14, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> faith.vickers@protonmail.com
> 
> No double spacing so I'm calling it a fake.


You can't put spaces in an email address. Do you really think she'd have an email address like faith  .  vickers  @protonmail.com?


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 14, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> You can't put spaces in an email address. Do you really think she'd have an email address like faith  .  vickers  @protonmail.com?


faith%20.%20vickers, could be technically possible with some sort of ASCII fuck up. If protonmail allows percentile signs, and it probably doesn't.


----------



## SargonF00t (Nov 14, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Well he's a sex offender and he's a convicted felon and soon he'll be a convicted sex offender so maybe she doesn't think he'll be able to do anything about it. Who knows.
> 
> "God damn aylogs I may be a sex offender but I'm not convicted of it yet! I'll sue your ass Fai Fai just as soon as I get finished with Patreon, Stream Elements, Dlive, that communist guy on Twitter and 7 other people I threatened to sue"
> 
> Here's the C&D letter that was sent out.


LOL That C&D letter is too good to be true, so I am calling it a fake.

But oh how I wish Faith had really written and sent to GiveSendGo this line:

"I have reserved all rights of the photography and under no circumstances have I given permission to Ethan “Feces Eating Child Molester” Ralph to use this Work."


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 14, 2021)

SargonF00t said:


> LOL That C&D letter is too good to be true, so I am calling it a fake.
> 
> But oh how I wish Faith had really written and sent to GiveSendGo this line:
> 
> "I have reserved all rights of the photography and under no circumstances have I given permission to Ethan “Feces Eating Child Molester” Ralph to use this Work."


He not only took the picture down but uploaded a far more offensive one, and then told to knock the shit off by the Administration (I imagine, why else change him flipping off everyone reading it when you're talking about how terrible the legal parents are), I'm willing to believe this.


----------



## SargonF00t (Nov 14, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> He not only took the picture down but uploaded a far more offensive one, and then told to knock the shit off by the Administration, I'm willing to believe this.


What was the more offensive picture?


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 14, 2021)

SargonF00t said:


> What was the more offensive picture?








						11/13/2021 "Help Ethan Ralph Fight to See His Son"
					

Where's the crowdfunder for his vasectomy?  Better yet, emasculation.




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## SargonF00t (Nov 14, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> 11/13/2021 "Help Ethan Ralph Fight to See His Son"
> 
> 
> Where's the crowdfunder for his vasectomy?  Better yet, emasculation.
> ...


LOL What a fucking idiot he is.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Null (Nov 14, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> 11/13/2021 "Help Ethan Ralph Fight to See His Son"
> 
> 
> Where's the crowdfunder for his vasectomy?  Better yet, emasculation.
> ...


Bruh this looks like a meme. The juxtaposition of "no really i need money because i am a loving father" and a pig-limp bizkit hybrid caricature of white trash flipping two dainty snausage fingers at the camera is comedy distilled.

IT MY WAY, MY WAY, MY WAY OR DA HIGHWAY


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 14, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> You can't put spaces in an email address. Do you really think she'd have an email address like faith  .  vickers  @protonmail.com?


Obviously not the email address itself. The contents of it.
You're joking, right?

Letter: 




Fake.


----------



## Velanna (Nov 14, 2021)

fuck with that name chole again. Was it supposed to be chloe but someone was dyslexic or some shit? I’m annoyingly stuck on it


----------



## Farglemark (Nov 14, 2021)

Thats alot of prayers! I'm sure with the prayers being so high, and the shares being so low that it doesn't speak on what the prayers are like right?


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Nov 14, 2021)

Well he's raised the money for the filing fee at least.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 14, 2021)

Velanna said:


> fuck with that name chole again. Was it supposed to be chloe but someone was dyslexic or some shit? I’m annoyingly stuck on it


I read someone mention it was misspeld on her birth certificate so legally she's a Chole. Easy to get fixed but... it's a middle name. 95% of your life you're never gunna use it, I can understand why a young, dumb, broad might not have it at the top of her todo.txt.


----------



## Hambubger (Nov 14, 2021)

So this filthy animal is using bleeding hearts to fund his lifestyle of greed and laziness


----------



## GL09 (Nov 14, 2021)

Scamming Christians, I would call that a new low but it’s exactly what I would expect of Ralph.

God damn misandrist courts! When can a good honest Christian American man like Ralph catch a break!




What a brain dead audience.


----------



## Ethan Ralph is 5'1" 🖕💋 (Nov 14, 2021)

GL09 said:


> Scamming Christians, I would call that a new low but it’s exactly what I would expect of Ralph.
> 
> God damn misandrist courts! When can a good honest Christian American man like Ralph catch a break!
> 
> ...


A truly misandrist court system would do anything they could to let Ralph see his son, in the hopes that she and Matthew Vickers can fuck with him even further by running real life gayops at IRL gatherings, which they definitely would.
If anything they're on his side.


----------



## Glassshardballpit (Nov 14, 2021)

Zeva_Adom said:


> How Christian of him.


Well as Jesus Christ is currently incarcerated, I think Ethan can probably relate with him.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Nov 14, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> 11/13/2021 "Help Ethan Ralph Fight to See His Son"
> 
> 
> Where's the crowdfunder for his vasectomy?  Better yet, emasculation.
> ...


FFS how stupid is he to even consider that?  Sure hope GiveSendGo's got good security so nobody can hack in and restore this pic to the fundraiser.

TBF I suppose it's actually progress that dumbass actually realized "Hey!  Maybe that ain't a good idea!"

Surprised he didn't put up a smiling pic of him in the certain black baseball cap.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Nov 14, 2021)

Hyacinth Bucket (Bouquet) said:


> Even Russell Greer and Melinda Scott can figure out how to file without paying fees.


If Ralph filed 'in forma pauperis', he knows he would get so much shit for it because it would be an admission he's broke as pigshit.


----------



## Motherf*cker (Nov 14, 2021)

My question is: will this money end up being gambled away?


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen (Nov 14, 2021)

Based on the shit we've seen the Vickers pull, I wouldn't be surprised if Ralph was being honest regarding Faith saying he didn't need to be there to be on the birth certificate and then reneging.

I'm not optimistic Ralph's gonna hit that $10k. A campaign that big needs outside support and he's burnt those bridges. Orbiting Nick Fuentes and his people are his only choice left. If him and Rekeita were still good he easily could've grifted a few hundred if not a couple thousand off Nick who recently exploded and probably tapped into the Boomer/Fox News audience. Without that outside support his whale's are gonna have to work overtime and even they wont be able to float the fundraiser on their own. Ralph's gonna inevitably start losing on Superchats because people that normally give him those may use up their personal "allowance" on the legal fund. This means any money he typically gets from Superchats, which are probably used for gambling, drugs, and alcohol, will have to go to what he knows is a failed legal battle. The damage this campaign has already done to his battle (stepping on current restraining orders) only hurts those chances.

That, or Ralph takes the money earmarked for the legal battle and lies about it. Doing exactly what he accused Rekeita of doing over the Vic case.

Ralph would've been better off putting a $10K bar on the bottom of his stream. Maybe emphasize his legal battles, but I have a feeling just having an official fundraising campaign is gonna bit him in the ass. Or if Ralph wanted to be honest, he'd tell his followers he's expecting to go to jail and the donations are going to keeping Pantsu and his baby afloat. If that relationship with Pantsu ends though...


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Nov 14, 2021)

Motherf*cker said:


> My question is: will this money end up being gambled away?


is that rhetorical or did you want a serious answer (the answer is yes)


----------



## 412-L (Nov 14, 2021)

Just sending in some more prayers for our boy:







Velanna said:


> fuck with that name chole again. Was it supposed to be chloe but someone was dyslexic or some shit? I’m annoyingly stuck on it


I like to think of if as a portmanteau of "Chloe" and "hole."


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Nov 14, 2021)

Using a Christian donating site yet told faith to get an abortion. Lol.


----------



## Neil (Nov 14, 2021)

Child support seems to be the death knell of lolcows recently. Wouldn't be surprised if Ralph decided to Lowtax himself after things go south with May and he has to pay child support for two kids while fighting several legal battles against her and her family completely decimating his financials.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Nov 14, 2021)

That's what you do Ralph. You're already cursed with a wrecked car, a farting leg and a bruised gunt, why not piss off God some more by using a Christian crowdfunding site to confirm your degeneracy. What could possibly go wrong?

Hope you like your wigger extra crispy.....


----------



## veri (Nov 14, 2021)

ddlloo said:


> What is this obsession with "birther"?


 it’s so funny that the one who has not even been in the same building as the kid calls himself a “father” while the one raising the child is “birther”. i think being called a sperm donor by the vickers hit a bit too close to home.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 14, 2021)

Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen said:


> Based on the shit we've seen the Vickers pull, I wouldn't be surprised if Ralph was being honest regarding Faith saying he didn't need to be there to be on the birth certificate and then reneging.
> 
> I'm not optimistic Ralph's gonna hit that $10k. A campaign that big needs outside support and he's burnt those bridges. Orbiting Nick Fuentes and his people are his only choice left. If him and Rekeita were still good he easily could've grifted a few hundred if not a couple thousand off Nick who recently exploded and probably tapped into the Boomer/Fox News audience. Without that outside support his whale's are gonna have to work overtime and even they wont be able to float the fundraiser on their own. Ralph's gonna inevitably start losing on Superchats because people that normally give him those may use up their personal "allowance" on the legal fund. This means any money he typically gets from Superchats, which are probably used for gambling, drugs, and alcohol, will have to go to what he knows is a failed legal battle. The damage this campaign has already done to his battle (stepping on current restraining orders) only hurts those chances.
> 
> ...


He didn’t need “to be there” to be on the birth certificate.  But since the mother finds him disgusting and didn’t volunteer his name as the father he did bother to file a paternity declaration after the birth and still has not done six months later.

Now he’s figured he can try to scam thousands from retards for the $495 it would now cost him to establish paternity because he’s a broke wigger who has no money and no shame.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Nov 14, 2021)

Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Ralph was being honest regarding Faith saying he didn't need to be there to be on the birth certificate and then reneging.


There's better reasons to be there for the birth of your child than your name being put on a form. Like being there for the birth of your child.



verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> it’s so funny that the one who has not even been in the same building as the kid calls himself a “father” while the one raising the child is “birther”. i think being called a sperm donor by the vickers hit a bit too close to home.


The more I mull it over the more I figure Ralph wants the world to see Pantsu as Xander's mother. Think about how much Ralph claims to love his own mother, and how he denies that to Xander by calling Faith a "birther". No, he thinks this somehow ends in a judge seeing the Vickers for the dirty ayylawgs they are and granting Ralph full custody.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Nov 14, 2021)

Not sure a Christian crowdfunding site would appreciate a walking abortion grifting through their site.


----------



## instythot (Nov 14, 2021)

Neil said:


> Child support seems to be the death knell of lolcows recently. Wouldn't be surprised if Ralph decided to Lowtax himself after things go south with May and he has to pay child support for two kids while fighting several legal battles against her and her family completely decimating his financials.


Ralph already subsists on what people in legitimate poverty would consider scraps. How tf are fai fai and Xander gonna take any of his no money? How tf do you garnish a dono? All they're doing with child support is ensuring that Ralph never lifts himself out of his horse impregnating, liquor swilling, coke sniffing, baby money gambling, Nissan crashing pigsty, and he seems like he'd be mostly happy rolling around in that shit if only it wasn't for the ayylawgs


----------



## Sinpie (Nov 14, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Here's the C&D letter that was sent out.






>Ezekiel 23:20
"There she lusted after her lovers, whose genitals were like those of donkeys and whose emission was like that of horses."

What did she mean by this?


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 14, 2021)

Sinpie said:


> View attachment 2716313
> >Ezekiel 23:20
> "There she lusted after her lovers, whose genitals were like those of donkeys and whose emission was like that of horses."
> 
> What did she mean by this?


It's fake.


----------



## Sinpie (Nov 14, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> It's fake.


How disappointing. It seems like it was just wishful thinking of me wanting it to be real.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Nov 14, 2021)

Sheryl Nome said:


> If Ralph filed 'in forma pauperis', he knows he would get so much shit for it because it would be an admission he's broke as pigshit.


This crowdfund is an admission he's broke as pigshit. He talks like he's not just surviving on his domination of this sector, but that he's thriving. He's got lots of money, he's superior to all his RalphALog, to his enemies, and to his family because he makes a fucking killing as an Internet superstar.

"Oh, but please, I need your charity to fight for my son. This money to be a father to my little bastard is the equivalent to 5 sportsball bets, please give what you can so spitefully creating a life doesn't deprive me of my vices."



Motherf*cker said:


> My question is: will this money end up being gambled away?


Yes.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Nov 14, 2021)

Polyboros2 said:


> This crowdfund is an admission he's broke as pigshit. He talks like he's not just surviving on his domination of this sector, but that he's thriving. He's got lots of money, he's superior to all his RalphALog, to his enemies, and to his family because he makes a fucking killing as an Internet superstar.
> 
> "Oh, but please, I need your charity to fight for my son. This money to be a father to my little bastard is the equivalent to 5 sportsball bets, please give what you can so spitefully creating a life doesn't deprive me of my vices."


Nah, one day Elon Musk himself will crowdfund the legal battle for custody over X-am-420 or whatever his kid's name is. lol imagine being rich and actually paying for stuff.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Nov 14, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Based on the shit we've seen the Vickers pull, I wouldn't be surprised if Ralph was being honest regarding Faith saying he didn't need to be there to be on the birth certificate and then reneging.


According to Mr Vickers, and from what I have read this is true, unless Ralph was at the birth or married to Faith at the time then his name would not automatically go onto the birth certificate.

This FAQ states that in the case of no father on the birth certificate you can either start a parentage case or both parents of the child can agree to have the father's name added. Unfortunately for Ralph, the latter option that is cheaper and easily achieved by two mature adults isn't available for white trash.

Now sure, you could point out that the Vickers could of approached Ralph to sign his name to the birth certificate - but Ralph as a father is ultimately responsible for getting his name on there. He has said in fucking legal documents he has thus far made no effort in doing any of this. He doesn't even know what the Vickers would do if he just asked to have his named added onto it - because he hasn't even asked! If he is going to demand a DNA test, then you might decide it's less hassle to just get his name put on it... That is of course unless you want Ralph to pay for the test out of spite.

Which is classic Ralph. Everything has to be a fight, regardless of whether it is to Ralph's benefit. He is just incapable of negotiation. In this case it's probably too far gone, but again this is Ralph's fault for releasing revenge porn and antagonising the whole family for over a year now. 

Imagine if Ralph agreed to not talk about the Gunt family Vickers disparagingly, apologised and took a plea deal or went guilty. Yeah, he'd do some time - but this would massively improve the chances he would see his child. It would put to bed so many of his issues.


----------



## alan thicke (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Nov 14, 2021)

Sinpie said:


> View attachment 2716313
> >Ezekiel 23:20
> "There she lusted after her lovers, whose genitals were like those of donkeys and whose emission was like that of horses."
> 
> What did she mean by this?


Who TF knows WTF FaiFai meant by the Bible quote?!  She's demanding GiveSendGo.com take down the fundraiser in part "as a Christian" yet this same "Christian" has never publicly repudiated her own bearing of false witness against her own father, which is breaking two of the ten commendments.  Unless it's true.


----------



## alan thicke (Nov 14, 2021)

horse emissions sound like a pantsu reference


----------



## RichardRApe (Nov 14, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> It's fake.


You know I really want to help you along. I know you have HRT wet brain and chingchongstic is just too autistic to survive alone in this world so I'll give you both a hint. The email was real. The email was sent. The email was replied to. The C&D letter was sent with the original email. The double spacing excuse is dumb that's how protonmail emails show up. The fact that you think the C&D letter is too explicit to be real is dumb and wet brain logic. Now I know jokes aren't allowed on here even if they're funny so I'm not admitting to any, but if there was a joke you two super sleuths haven't figured it out yet.


Sinpie said:


> How disappointing. It seems like it was just wishful thinking of me wanting it to be real.


Don't be disappointed, Losco doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 14, 2021)

Iron Hamster said:


> Not sure a Christian crowdfunding site would appreciate a walking abortion grifting through their site.


The same could be said about megachurches and televangelists asking their followers to donate for their private jets and trips to exotic locations for alcohol and sex. Many gullible, Christian in the name only goons eat this stuff up and think sending money to grifters will grant them fortunes in their current life. It's like the various "fortune Gods" in Asian folk religion, consumerism and material wealth is their religious affiliation. 

I'm sure Christ approves of such grift. 

While I suppose there's people with legitimate issues and Christians who just want to help others using this service, the whole point about religion is objective morality. Ralph's action is antithetical to any religion's moral code but his own: gamble, eat, consume, infidelity, sodomy.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Nov 14, 2021)

If only there had been some way for Ralph to prevent these legal difficulties. 
Hope the gross throuple idea was worth it.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Nov 14, 2021)

The kino if the baby turns out to be diddler dax or destiny.


----------



## 412-L (Nov 14, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> It's like the various "fortune Gods" in Asian folk religion


So Ralph is like the wigger equivalent of a fat Buddha statue?


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 14, 2021)

412-L said:


> So Ralph is like the wigger equivalent of a fat Buddha statue?


More like Zhu Bajie before he was reformed as a monk. It checks out, both are worthless alcoholics that love to eat, drink, and go after little girls. 

One is an actual pig demon that was eventually reformed. The other is a masquerading as a human and will never be reformed, and he is worse.


----------



## CECA Loather (Nov 14, 2021)

GL09 said:


> Scamming Christians, I would call that a new low but it’s exactly what I would expect of Ralph.
> 
> God damn misandrist courts! When can a good honest Christian American man like Ralph catch a break!
> 
> ...


Ralph's audience ask how did they manage to remove his name as Xander's father.

He doesn't know that the courts can't deny a parent paternity.

He doesn't know that the father needs to be present at the birth or have the mother consent to name Ralph as the father.

He doesn't know how Ralph landed himself into that situation and just takes Ralph's word for it.

I always wondered why Ralph's audience come up with excuses for his behaviour. One thing to view his show, but quite another to defend him no matter how scummy he behaves. I thought that they are secret "alawgs" themselves, goading and encouraging Ralph so that he can land himself in even more trouble. 

However, it turns out that a lot of it could all down to plain ignorance about his situation or stupidity.


----------



## Twinkletard (Nov 14, 2021)

He's earned almost 600$ which will make for a nice down payment on a 1992 Mercury Cougar


----------



## Terfatron (Nov 14, 2021)

He said on stream that he just pulled a number out of his fat ass because that's "probably what a lawyer will cost"

Seethan Ralph rides again


----------



## Terrorist (Nov 14, 2021)

Brothers, let us recite the Ralphamale's Prayer: JEEBUS YEW FUCKIN CAWKSUCKER YEW NEED TA WIPE MAH ASS AN GIB ME MUNNY FER A NEW CAR. Amen.


----------



## Edilg (Nov 14, 2021)

CECA Loather said:


> I always wondered why Ralph's audience come up with excuses for his behaviour. One thing to view his show, but quite another to defend him no matter how scummy he behaves. I thought that they are secret "alawgs" themselves, goading and encouraging Ralph so that he can land himself in even more trouble.


Its mostly just WigNats left who just like Ralph because he'll say "Faggot" or suggest how bad Jews are. They really are that easy to please. Though they should adjust their Jewdar for the next time Pantsu is on screen.




Have you guys been sending Ralph your Prayers?


----------



## MediocreMilt (Nov 14, 2021)

Edilg said:


> Have you guys been sending Ralph your Prayers?


Got some great verses for when I do.

*Isaiah 66:13:* "As one whom his birther comforts, so I will comfort you."
*Isaiah 49:15:* "Can a birther forget its nursing child? Can it feel no love for the child it has borne?"
*Psalm 139:13-14:* "For you formed my inward parts; you knitted me together in my birther's womb.I praise you, for I am fearfully and wonderfully made. Wonderful are your works; my soul knows it very well."
*Genesis 3:20:* "The man called his fine bitch’s name Eve, because it was the birther of all living."
*Luke 2:51: *"And his birther treasured up all these things in its heart."
*Exodus 20:12:* "Honor your father and your birther, so that you may live long in the land the Lord your God is giving you."


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Nov 14, 2021)

412-L said:


> So Ralph is like the wigger equivalent of a fat Buddha statue?


He's kinda like the polar opposite of Tubro, the fat Panamanian God of Money.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Nov 15, 2021)

Fun fact: Ralph ran an episode of Game Gunts tonight to raise awareness for his guntsendgo. He raised a total of $0 on it since this morning.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Nov 15, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Fun fact: Ralph ran an episode of Game Gunts tonight to raise awareness for his guntsendgo. He raised a total of $0 on it since this morning.


this is pretty funny; we really need to withold our stories for months after they happen to @Haru Okumura has ralph bits from over a decade ago he's waiting to unload to fuck with people.


----------



## SargonF00t (Nov 15, 2021)

Dono's seem to be drying up, his tally at the time of this post is $535.

I wonder if Ralph will sperg out at any of his "friends" who don't donate, as he can say that they don't care about him having custody rights.

Thinking of Diddler Dax in particular.

Also if the total remains pathetically low, does Ralph make a large anonymous donation so that it doesn't look like he has such little support.


----------



## Null (Nov 15, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Near (Nov 15, 2021)

Im gonna share the fuck out of it, watch me


----------



## Blackwell Abyss (Nov 15, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2718120


It's nawt troo! Those 398 bots are loyal followers of the killstream


----------



## Near (Nov 15, 2021)

i am God and im a big fan of the killstream lol


----------



## NibbaBibba (Nov 15, 2021)

Ethan Ralph sure is a popular guntleman.


----------



## Ethan Ralph is 5'1" 🖕💋 (Nov 15, 2021)

NibbaBibba said:


> View attachment 2718141
> Ethan Ralph sure is a popular guntleman.


Legend has it that Christ will return in the guise of Adolf Hitler when it expands past 5 figures and breaks the circle.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Nov 15, 2021)

Get it to 6 million!


----------



## The Wokest (Nov 15, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2718120


You can hold enter if you are not a pro clicker




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Null (Nov 15, 2021)

The Wokest said:


> You can hold enter if you are not a pro clicker


Christ is Kang


----------



## An automatic clown (Nov 15, 2021)

The Wokest said:


> You can hold enter if you are not a pro clicker
> View attachment 2718158


Hi is this a HANDYCAM PRO trial edition? Missing pajeet voice


----------



## IHateTheFrench (Nov 15, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Get it to 6 million!


6 gorillion and even further beyond


----------



## The Wokest (Nov 15, 2021)

An automatic clown said:


> Missing pajeet voice


Sorry if I wanna talk to my youtube audience I do it using notepad.exe


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Nov 15, 2021)

We did it Reddit!
Christ is king!


----------



## Near (Nov 15, 2021)

6 million or bust, gaydur


----------



## Disrespected Pronouns (Nov 15, 2021)

As of this writing, the GSG has been shared 117494 times with only 17 people donating, for a conversion rate of .014% 

Clearly the OGs ain't stepping up


----------



## Chris Mclean (Nov 15, 2021)

Disrespected Pronouns said:


> As of this writing, the GSG has been shared 117494 times with only 17 people donating, for a conversion rate of .014%
> 
> Clearly the OGs ain't stepping up


Who needs money when you have the love of the lord?


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 15, 2021)

The Wokest said:


> You can hold enter if you are not a pro clicker
> View attachment 2718158


Shit, what song is that? It's on the tip of my penis.


----------



## The Wokest (Nov 15, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Shit, what song is that? It's on the tip of my penis.


idk man I just search youtube tutorial music when I wanna listen to it.


----------



## glownig (Nov 15, 2021)

What a shame


----------



## Ungrim Ironfist (Nov 15, 2021)

glownig said:


> What a shame
> View attachment 2718231


Buck Status: Broken!


----------



## Zeva_Adom (Nov 15, 2021)

GiveSendGone


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Nov 15, 2021)

Either the mods caught up with him, or Ralph grifted all he felt he could.


----------



## Null (Nov 15, 2021)

it looks like GSG took down his fundraiser, Ralph just announced it







Oh wait, wrong tweet.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 15, 2021)

Helping someone see and walk again? Set your priorities straight, what are you a follower of Satan? Time to help an alcoholic who buys $85 plain steaks and $899 nylon bags epically own his teenage baby mama and reverse his paper abortion, Christ is King! All you haters and stalkers are jealous because Ralph made $600+ to fund his next trip to Vegas!




I guess even the blessings of a priest didn't save his grift page from the inevitable abortion.


----------



## Cydonia (Nov 15, 2021)

People were probably auto-clicking that share button which generated a lot of DB requests very quickly so that set off a flare over at GSG and they simply shut it down before the site would get DDoS-d.


----------



## Ethan Ralph is 5'1" 🖕💋 (Nov 15, 2021)

Why does the arrow on their 404 with "Want to know Jesus?" point to the *left* (hand path) ?


----------



## FujiWuji (Nov 15, 2021)

>tries to deplatform someone 
>gets himself de-platformed

Every. Single. Time.


----------



## The Wokest (Nov 15, 2021)

Ethan Ralph is 5'1 said:


> Why does the arrow on their 404 with "Want to know Jesus?" point to the *left* (hand path) ?


cause the ones who need Jesus the most are on the left


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Nov 15, 2021)

Hey babes, at least you can still buy an NFT of his son.









						My Son
					

I am selling my son as an nft to raise funds for my case to see him again, despite what some bitches might prefer I do




					rarible.com


----------



## Jack Awful (Nov 15, 2021)

What goes around comes around, Ralph.


----------



## Beavis (Nov 15, 2021)

Ralph took it down after going almost 24 hours without a donation. He'll blame the aylawggers

Great job exposing you're flat broke and have little support left Ralph.


----------



## Spergichu (Nov 15, 2021)

This site is still way more secure that SecureServer or whatever site Ralph replaces it with will ever be.


----------



## WebLurker (Nov 15, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2718120


"Nnnyoooong!"  Null can be fucking adorable sometimes.



Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Shit, what song is that? It's on the tip of my penis.



Found it:
009 Sound System - Dreamscape


----------



## Near (Nov 15, 2021)

Hold this L ralph lmao
Thats what happens when God is fan of the killstream bitch


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Nov 15, 2021)

Simply Outplayed said:


> Hey babes, at least you can still buy an NFT of his son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still not his image.


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 15, 2021)

Damn, I wanted to see if we could overflow the share number and make it negative.


----------



## Near (Nov 15, 2021)

Simply Outplayed said:


> Hey babes, at least you can still buy an NFT of his son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Father of the year


----------



## CringeMomma (Nov 15, 2021)

Ralph being a certified deadbeat turned me into a KiWiFaG. I hope you get your weed today, Ralph. Court ordered drug testing is baller.


----------



## Gaymead (Nov 15, 2021)

Makoto Niijima said:


>


Why does Lil’ Xannie look like a pre-pocked marked Spectre?


Least Concern said:


> I get annoyed when I'm reminded of this because we know the Gunt has a below-average peen (this also being information that Ralph has unnecessarily disclosed about himself), and that's not helped by the massive gunt. I'm sure this has been brought up elsewhere, but I can't help but wonder if it's less of a case of a hot dog down a hallway and more a case of a cocktail weenie in a normal hot dog bun.


TBF, Fai did spend a night at Diddler Dax’s Barbie Dream Mansion, with the degenerate Trill host himself, Riley the crackhead, and Diginée the loli-lover doing God only knows what to her (not to give credence to her BPD delusions of having been raped by nearly every man that ever so much as glanced at her wherever she went). 


Absurdity said:


> View attachment 2714849


Poor piggy  
Edit: I’m not talking about Ralph here


Cucktry Roads said:


> Fun fact: Ralph ran an episode of Game Gunts tonight to raise awareness for his *gunts end go*. He raised a total of $0 on it since this morning.


_GUNT’S END: GO!_ sounds like a science-fantasy isekai anime that Gaytor would watch.


----------



## Sinpie (Nov 15, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2718120


>one of the options is to share with Gab.

Cringe.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Nov 15, 2021)

GAYDOR!  THE CHRISTIAN CROUD FUNDING SITE IS ALAWGIN' ME!


----------



## FFinfo (Nov 15, 2021)

Simply Outplayed said:


> Hey babes, at least you can still buy an NFT of his son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He knows Faith can order that NFT not be sellable if she files a DMCA right?
Yes, you can technically host metadata URIs on the blockchain that link to work you don't own, but marketplaces will pretty much always blacklist a token from being sellable if they get a DMCA for the artwork on it. I doubt Ralph knows how to program an NFT with an internal sales function to get around that.
Also who on Earth would buy that  NFT except for maybe May?


----------



## 412-L (Nov 15, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> GAYDOR!  THE CHRISTIAN CROUD FUNDING SITE IS ALAWGIN' ME!


THEY’RE TRYIN‘ TAH SPIRITUALLY BREAK ME!


----------



## Opioid Kenobi (Nov 15, 2021)

Simply Outplayed said:


> Hey babes, at least you can still buy an NFT of his son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant stop laughing at the "I'm selling my son" part. As a parent I cant comprehend phrasing anything that would sound like Im selling my child.

Seriously Ethan, why is it not phrased Im selling a NFT of my son?  You trying to trick pedophiles into thinking NFT is a new fuck toy?


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Nov 15, 2021)

Gaymead said:


> _GUNT’S END: GO!_ sounds like a science-fantasy isekai anime that Gaytor would watch.



During a Vegas Meetup, the alcoholic, felon host (Ethan Oliver Ralph) goes into a drunk rage. Seeing his best friend and boss screaming in the middle of oncoming traffic, loyal companion, Shannon Gaines, shoves him out of the way, sacrificing himself to save Ralph.
Shannon awakens in a liquid filled pod upon the Keelstreem Confederation's Flagship as a clone meant to replace recently deceased janitorial staff that were killed in an ambush by the evil Keywee Empire. Fighting an evil empire can be dirty work and it is up to Shannon and the rest of Gator Squadron to clean it up! With a mop in one hand and broom in the other, Shannon battles both grime and mildew as he searches for a way to return home!


----------



## Frog Ken (Nov 15, 2021)

Ralph wins again. Aylawgs crying all the way home.





twitter Archive


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 15, 2021)

FFinfo said:


> He knows Faith can order that NFT not be sellable if she files a DMCA right?
> Yes, you can technically host metadata URIs on the blockchain that link to work you don't own, but marketplaces will pretty much always blacklist a token from being sellable if they get a DMCA for the artwork on it. I doubt Ralph knows how to program an NFT with an internal sales function to get around that.
> Also who on Earth would buy that  NFT except for maybe May?


It's likely fake.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Nov 15, 2021)

Frog Ken said:


> Ralph wins again. Aylawgs crying all the way home.
> View attachment 2718508
> 
> twitter Archive


A user got banned for admitting to deplatforming Ralph yet Kiwifarms constantly tries to deplatform Ralph? His mushbrain 62IQ reasoning is off the charts.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Nov 15, 2021)

I might have to actually tune in to a Legal Fund Super Seethe.  The premise is so wonderfully ridiculous, like a Krusty the Clown joke you would see on the Simpsons back when it was funny.   I fucking love Ralph.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 15, 2021)

Frog Ken said:


> Ralph wins again. Aylawgs crying all the way home.
> View attachment 2718508
> 
> twitter Archive


What is he talking about?
Ralph is more up to date on every minute detail about what happens on the forum than most of the users here.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 15, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> I might have to actually tune in to a Legal Fund Super Seethe.  The premise is so wonderfully ridiculous, like a Krusty the Clown joke you would see on the Simpsons back when it was funny.   I fucking love Ralph.


100% 

Krusty, the alcoholic degenerate gambler, would have a drunken telethon to raise money for his bastard son, who he has no intention of ever seeing, in order to pay off his bookie. 

Sounds just like Ralph if he had the social skills to even know a local bookie, but sadly his masters are Ceasers VA gambling apps. I don’t think he sees anyone in person besides Pantsu and even they can’t stand to be alone together for more than a few days at a time.


----------



## Empresa (Nov 15, 2021)

part 1 



Spoiler: 20 min vod







Your browser is not able to display this video.





part 2  _you can hear him chop up the coke_




Your browser is not able to display this video.



@HONKHONKTIME69 okay I did it


----------



## Terfatron (Nov 15, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Still not his image.


Yeah, does the company he's selling it through have any ToS regarding selling someone else's work as their own?


----------



## JustSomeDong (Nov 15, 2021)

CECA Loather said:


> Ralph's audience ask how did they manage to remove his name as Xander's father.
> 
> He doesn't know that the courts can't deny a parent paternity.
> 
> ...


If the "Ahm jus' stoopid, yah 'onah!" defense is good enough for the gunt, its good enough for them.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Nov 15, 2021)

Looks like we got too cocky bros! It's back up.


			https://www.givesendgo.com/ethanralphsonfund


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 15, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Looks like we got too cocky bros! It's back up.
> 
> 
> https://www.givesendgo.com/ethanralphsonfund


They reset the share count but didn't fix the flaw.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 15, 2021)

Frog Ken said:


> Ralph wins again. Aylawgs crying all the way home.
> View attachment 2718508
> 
> twitter Archive


so kiwifarms is still on the hook even if they do everything in their power to stop ethan from being flagged?


----------



## Dick Pooman (Nov 15, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> They reset the share count but didn't fix the flaw.


I checked about 20 minutes ago and the embed link wasn't clickable but it looks like they re-enabled it? Great site.


----------



## Breakfast_Guru88 (Nov 15, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> THE ALWAGS ARE THREATENEN' ME!
> 
> View attachment 2713800


Update II: I just got my ass reamed again


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 15, 2021)

Empresa said:


> part 2 _you can hear him chop up the coke_


i new he was on coke. coke meth benzos xannies pot drank pig shit cat shit what drug isnt this fuck on? Adderall and whatever pills his mom got.  



Breakfast_Guru88 said:


> Update II: I just got my ass reamed again
> 
> View attachment 2718823


ILL NEVER BOW TO YOU YOU FUCKING COCK SUCKING PIECE OF SHIT ID RATHER DIE AND FUCK SATAN IN THE ASS IN HELL TO CLAIM IT AS MY OWN AND IN FACT I AM A GOD, ...... 
i mean which boot first ma'am? lol hes getting spitroasted with roastie strap ons at this point.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Nov 15, 2021)

Ralph's plight is being shared bigly!


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Nov 15, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> It's likely fake.


agreed. looks like discord faggotry


----------



## Beavis (Nov 15, 2021)

Schlomo Silverscreenblatt said:


> Ralph's plight is being shared bigly!
> 
> View attachment 2718853


crisiskang!


----------



## Dick Pooman (Nov 15, 2021)

Schlomo Silverscreenblatt said:


> Ralph's plight is being shared bigly!
> 
> View attachment 2718853




100k shares means this bad boy is going to take off any minute. No more of this 5% funded nonsense.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Nov 15, 2021)

Dick Pooman said:


> View attachment 2718888
> 
> 100k shares means this bad boy is going to take off any minute. No more of this 5% funded nonsense.


Congratulations to Ralph and the good people at GSG for inventing the sequel to cookie clicker.


----------



## Beavis (Nov 15, 2021)

Over 400k shares and 17 donations. Terrible conversion rate


----------



## Steely Dan (Nov 15, 2021)

T's and P's to Ethan.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 15, 2021)

People need to step it up, Ralph only has half the rent money needed so far and these Lyft rides and Ubereats are expensive!


----------



## SaintChristopher69 (Nov 15, 2021)

Doubt the child is his - he'd have to have sex first.
Just imagine the poor bitch having to look at this during missionary.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Nov 15, 2021)

I mean he’s more than raised enough to cover the paternity test costs, I will declare this a win for the Gunt. He can now try and prove that Xander is his son. Kiwi’s BTFO’d , Ralphamale wins paying 18 years of child support.


----------



## Jump (Nov 15, 2021)

Steely Dan said:


> T's and P's to Ethan.
> View attachment 2719410



You could also send them directly to GiveSendGo's twitter. 



			https://twitter.com/GiveSendGo


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Nov 15, 2021)

SaintChristopher69 said:


> Doubt the child is his - he'd have to have sex first.
> Just imagine the poor bitch having to look at this during missionary. View attachment 2719530


Go reverse cowgirl and you can recreate the boulder scene from _Raiders of the Lost Ark._


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Nov 15, 2021)

THE BALL IS ABOUT TO DROP



EDIT: HAPPY FUCKING NEW YEAR


----------



## Absurdity (Nov 15, 2021)

We have to go for 6 million now.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 15, 2021)

I think you guys should be sending 6 mil prayers because that’s what Ralph really needs the most.


----------



## Medulseur (Nov 15, 2021)

Someone less lazy should set up something so we can all report how many clicks we have made.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 15, 2021)

Medulseur said:


> Someone less lazy should set up something so we can all report how many clicks we have made.


Number before disclosure vs number after. I think it was like 20.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Nov 15, 2021)

GayestFurryTrash said:


> I mean he’s more than raised enough to cover the paternity test costs, I will declare this a win for the Gunt. He can now try and prove that Xander is his son. Kiwi’s BTFO’d , Ralphamale wins paying 18 years of child support.


Gunt will need enough money for:

1. The paternity test
2. Arrears if positive or cope drank if negative
3. Drugs to deal with his double bagger horse broad
4. A second paternity test next year when demon baby the sequel comes along. Cause lets be honest Ethan, Pantsu wouldn't hesitate to cuck you and lie.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Nov 15, 2021)

UCantCCPMe said:


> Gunt will need enough money for:
> 
> 1. The paternity test
> 2. Arrears if positive or cope drank if negative
> ...


I mean he really just needs enough money to buy a rope if you're gonna make it that depressing.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Nov 15, 2021)

GayestFurryTrash said:


> I mean he really just needs enough money to buy a rope if you're gonna make it that depressing.


That reminds me, I really need to buy a piñata for la Navidad this year


----------



## Beavis (Nov 15, 2021)

May is going to leave Ralph and live with her family if she gives birth while he’s in jail.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Nov 15, 2021)

UCantCCPMe said:


> That reminds me, I really need to buy a piñata for la Navidad this year


https://www.amazon.de/Amscan-Intern...keywords=schwein+pinata&qid=1637027265&sr=8-1 Found you a topical one, have a good celebration fren


----------



## Farglemark (Nov 15, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Number before disclosure vs number after. I think it was like 20.


It was 2 shares before the flood of support came in

this is a report of a pic of mine for proof, I think it was just minutes before everyone starting showing their love.


----------



## Space Cooter (Nov 15, 2021)

Man no one told me how cool Christianity was these days. 

So you’re allowed to drink, do drugs, gamble, bang multiple ugly scanks, eat gigantic steaks, lie, fight, and now steal?

I wonder if Ralph would help me with my conversion..perhaps I can be baptized in a quart of makers mark


----------



## PS2 Kiryu (Nov 15, 2021)

lmao x2
So either he took it down or changed the name. Hmph, really makes you think..


----------



## Reaper King (Nov 15, 2021)

One Million prayers, yet God hears none of them. These are truly darks times for Ethan Ralph, Editor and Host of the Killstream.


----------



## FujiWuji (Nov 15, 2021)

It's the first result if you search for "ralph" in the upper left search. Clicking it goes to the same missing page.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Nov 15, 2021)

It's back and they reset the friendship counter to 0! I hope those million-plus Ralphamale well-wishers get a chance to share this again!


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 15, 2021)

This is what it looks like for me now.


The 1227 is the share count. Every time I refresh it goes up. It was at 4k+ then reset to 700 and two refreshes later at what is in the screenshot.
Another refresh and I get this:


I guess someone figured out how to directly input numbers.

Edit - Missing share button was due to a new uBlock filter list I enabled.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Nov 15, 2021)

One million hopeful well wishers had their dreams dashed, many of them orphans.  We can't let Satan win right guys?


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Nov 15, 2021)

Fucking Christcuck ALOGS fucking my love and support of my mensch Ethan Ralph. Let’s get the numbers back up to 6 million. KILLSTREAM BABY!


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 15, 2021)

This reminds me of that website where people were allowed to rate "hate speech harassment" comments with "agree" or "disagree". I think Candace Owens made it before she became the Black Queen of the Right?

A free VPN from whatever App store you use would allow you to click infinitely. That's before someone found a way to just modify the webpage and after "Hitler did nothing wrong" had 6 million "agreed".

Edit:
Spoke too soon?


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Nov 15, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> This reminds me of that website where people were allowed to rate "hate speech harassment" comments with "agree" or "disagree". I think Candace Owens made it before she became the Black Queen of the Right?
> 
> A free VPN from whatever App store you use would allow you to click infinitely. That's before someone found a way to just modify the webpage and after "Hitler did nothing wrong" had 6 million "agreed".
> 
> ...


Yup, its back up.
And they inflated the boss' health pool.

EDIT:
SPOKE TOO SOON 2x





EDIT 2: 
This shit is moving fast so we should try to keep account
Still down 10m after this was posted


----------



## Dick Pooman (Nov 15, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Spoke too soon?


They just keep on resetting it to -99999 every few minutes. Sad!


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 15, 2021)

$200 from just 2 donors, with enough for a Big Mac meal!
Christ is King!




Cheaper than using Nora of Faith's student card he probably seized.






Dick Pooman said:


> They just keep on resetting it to -99999 every few minutes. Sad!


So their solution to people with autoclickers is to set the share count to negative?
Terry Davis needs to smite these incompetent imbeciles.

The joke writes itself.


----------



## Absurdity (Nov 15, 2021)

We got him on the run!


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Nov 15, 2021)

The beauty of this is all he had to do was just ignore the big number.  That's all Ralph had to fucking do and every single person on this thread knew damn well it would infuriate him to see that big number.  Now he's seethed at the Christian funding site so hard that they keep having to pull the fucker down because they're panicking and just typing a number.

Jesus wept.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## StraightShooter2 (Nov 15, 2021)

Make me think he only wants custody so that he can cash in on the child welfare payments.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Nov 15, 2021)

Aborting the grift in real time. Beautiful stuff man.


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 15, 2021)

GayestFurryTrash said:


> https://www.amazon.de/Amscan-International-242596-Tischdekoration-Geburtstag/dp/B07NY9MB88/ref=sr_1_1?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&keywords=schwein+pinata&qid=1637027265&sr=8-1 Found you a topical one, have a good celebration fren


Why is this Amazon page in Nazi?


----------



## Maude Snew (Nov 15, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> Why is this Amazon page in Nazi?


Because this week we did see Kyle.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Nov 15, 2021)

does it keep going down because of the bigly share numbers or because ralph is so far from a christian it's not even funny?


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Nov 15, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> Why is this Amazon page in Nazi?


The Internet is a global, I'm currently trapped in the Merkelreich but at least the sausage is good.


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 15, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 2720920



Glad to see you got that doublespace in there. Legit email now.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 15, 2021)

Dick Pooman said:


> They just keep on resetting it to -99999 every few minutes. Sad!


 over 9000 negative well wishers


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 15, 2021)

No trolling plans, yes, I know. I'm just saying it would be really funny if this Ralph got all of his money before Ethan did.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 15, 2021)

GiveSendGo
					

Christian Crowdfunding,Christian Crowd funding,Christian Fundraising,Fundraising ideas,Free Fundraising,Fundraisers,Best crowdfunding,Ways to raise money,Crowdfund,Non-profit fundraising,Online fundraising,Easy fundraising ideas,Unique fundraising ideas,Mission fundraising,How to...




					web.archive.org
				



ralphs page was hacked, and has near -10k shares somehow.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Nov 15, 2021)

Either Ralph's account got hacked or someone here found out how to hack the site.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Nov 15, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> View attachment 2721082
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, Ralph pulled a false flag because donos were slowing down.

He changed that text himself.

Scummy as this is, at least he's no longer calling Faith, who is raising the child, a "birther".


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Nov 15, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Either Ralph's account got hacked or someone here found out how to hack the site.
> View attachment 2721085


what kinda faggot would say "KIWIFARMS ALWAYS WINS"
Like it's some kinda war?
Is anyone here waging war on this retard?

This has gotta be fake.

Edit: Upon further consideration, I'm doubling down. There is no way Ralph didn't do this himself.
It's not even funny. One of us would change the picture to the kid diddler pic, or the title to "Help Ethan Ralph Pay for a Paternity Test," etc etc. Something uhhhh fun. Or humorous. 
It's too unfunny. It's honestly pretty cringe. Therefore, I'm certain it was Ralph.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Nov 15, 2021)

Pretty lame, now Ralph can go and cry about it online.  Probably was him.


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 15, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Nah, Ralph pulled a false flag because donos were slowing down.
> 
> He changed that text himself.
> 
> Scummy as this is, at least he's no longer calling Faith, who is raising the child, a "birther".


I hope so. I'd like to think if some tard from this site actually hacked into Ralph's account, they'd do something less stupid than this.

Change the banner image back to Ralph's double bird-hooves or the gunt sex tape gif or something. That'd be funnier.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 15, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Nah, Ralph pulled a false flag because donos were slowing down.
> 
> He changed that text himself.
> 
> Scummy as this is, at least he's no longer calling Faith, who is raising the child, a "birther".


could be either way pretty humiliating and bitch tier for the gunt to get punked out like this either way.



Research Purposes Mostly said:


> what kinda faggot would say "KIWIFARMS ALWAYS WINS"
> Like it's some kinda war?
> Is anyone here waging war on this exceptional individual?
> 
> This has gotta be fake.


i think its just referencing ip2alwayswins and before that chat wins which just meant that they always win because faggots trying to fight a war just implode for the laughter and mirth of onlookers. 

imagine ralphs your highschool bully and you see his ebegging end in this utter humiliation where a site says that negatve 10k people shared it and he only gets five percent of what he needs to try and fight video evidence of why he needs jailed.


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Nov 15, 2021)

I bet the people who run that site are very confused.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Nov 15, 2021)

If any anyone from this site actually hacked his gayfund me I hope they get doxed so Ralph can direct his guntrage at someone deserving for once. Especially for unfunny shit like that.


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Nov 15, 2021)

It's been changed. Looks like he rewrote the message.


----------



## Beavis (Nov 15, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Either Ralph's account got hacked or someone here found out how to hack the site.
> View attachment 2721085


Move over secureserver.tv there’s a new insecure grift site it town.

Crisiskang!


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Nov 16, 2021)

we did it boys, back in the positives


----------



## Maude Snew (Nov 16, 2021)

Help Ethan Ralph fight his son but that little bitch probably won't even show up like Tonka.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Nov 16, 2021)

Maude Snew said:


> Help Ethan Ralph fight his son but that little bitch probably won't even show up like Tonka.


He already said he wouldn't be flying for visitations and that he would wait for Xander to seek him out


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Nov 16, 2021)

Noice


----------



## 412-L (Nov 16, 2021)

Research Purposes Mostly said:


> what kinda faggot would say "KIWIFARMS ALWAYS WINS"
> Like it's some kinda war?
> Is anyone here waging war on this exceptional individual?
> 
> ...


That’s not true. That’s not true. As a matter of fact… no it’s not true. No it’s not true. FUCK YOURSELF YOU PIECE OF SHIT FAGGOT MOTHERFUCKER. NO IT’S NOT TRUE, PIECE OF SHIT. AND IF I HAD TO GUESS, IT WAS PROBABLY YOU THAT FUCKING HACKED THE SITE, MOTHERFUCKING LYING COCKSUCKING FAGGOT MOTHERFUCKER.


----------



## Reaper King (Nov 16, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Either Ralph's account got hacked or someone here found out how to hack the site.
> View attachment 2721085


It's so sad and disrespectful to see Ethan hack himself  someone hack his donation page, he's just trying to raise money to go to Vegas for the 4th time buy copious amounts of booze, drugs, and coke do online gambling wigger shit see his son. Such shame on Ethan May Kiwi Farms for doing such a horrid thing.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Nov 16, 2021)

The website now defaults the shares to 0.  Ralph threw such a tantrum about BIG NUMBER that he faked his own hacking and forced the company to just turn off the counter.  What a fucking baby. 

If it makes you guys feel better, if you go to the main page its a bunch of grifts about "Muh daughter didn't wear no mask and now fights for your rights" and "I aint gonna get no vaccine give me money".  Ralph is in good company.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 16, 2021)

this confirms ralph said "kiwifarms will always win" multiple times



Mr. Manchester said:


> The website now defaults the shares to 0. Ralph threw such a tantrum about BIG NUMBER that he faked his own hacking and forced the company to just turn off the counter. What a fucking baby.


now ralph i worked really hard to click and share over one million times, ingrate. now look at you, negative shares ralph, negative 10k shares lol


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Nov 16, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> this confirms ralph said "kiwifarms will always win" multiple times
> 
> 
> now ralph i worked really hard to click and share over one million times, ingrate. now look at you, negative shares ralph, negative 10k shares lol
> ...


Can you explain this for we retarded few? Specifically how that proves that Ralph did it himself.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 16, 2021)

Research Purposes Mostly said:


> Can you explain this for we exceptional few? Specifically how that proves that Ralph did it himself.


it got "fixed" in two seconds after ralphs faux outrage, he seemed to already have a screen cap he misunderstood of null doing non hacking shit because hes a dumb piggy thinking he could use this to blame null, and his only proof we did it was an email that he didnt show what it was in reply to. its pretty clear ralph did it and therefore wrote kiwifarms always wins himself. a real kiwi would at least put up a gunt meme in the photo section



			https://twitter.com/Kazeeas/status/1460477197408473090
		

kaz says clicking share alot is hacking that null aught to be ashamed of it, being a site owner


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Nov 16, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> it got "fixed" in two seconds after ralphs faux outrage, he seemed to already have a screen cap he misunderstood of null doing non hacking shit because hes a dumb piggy thinking he could use this to blame null, and his only proof we did it was an email that he didnt show what it was in reply to. its pretty clear ralph did it and therefore wrote kiwifarms always wins himself. a real kiwi would at least put up a gunt meme in the photo section


Oh I thought you meant something in the hackingursite.png

Yeah I couldn't agree more. It was only """hacked""" for a few minutes, then changed back right after we post about it being fake, then posts to Twitter (within minutes) about it and mentions how we're saying it's fake.
I believe he was watching his board hoping he could catch someone celebrating the "epic prank XD" then shifted to plan B when we thought it was lame. I also doubt he's watching that givefundgo page regularly, not when he has to watch our chat for mentions of him or his horse-pedophile husband.

Yeah it was all too quick. Clean. Like a... gay op.


----------



## ddlloo (Nov 16, 2021)

Research Purposes Mostly said:


> Can you explain this for we exceptional few? Specifically how that proves that Ralph did it himself.


Because he doesn't know what 'proof' actually means. Could have been Ralph that wrote it on the page, could have been a kiwi, could have been any of dozens of other alogs.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 16, 2021)

ddlloo said:


> Because he doesn't know what 'proof' actually means. Could have been Ralph that wrote it on the page, could have been a kiwi, could have been any of dozens of other alogs.


it was ralph lol


----------



## Maude Snew (Nov 16, 2021)

ddlloo said:


> Because he doesn't know what 'proof' actually means.


Of course he knows what proof means it's right what it says on all his bottles there and he's got way more of those than this entire thread combined.


----------



## Null (Nov 16, 2021)

sneed()


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (Nov 16, 2021)

Off course Matt Jarbo must help the poor GUNT out aswell with some prayers ^^ !
In the vain of Jesus Christ you must LOVE your enemies...


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Nov 16, 2021)

Every time I think Ralph could not become a fatter, stupider, white trash piece of garbage he goes ahead and proves me wrong.

Look at what he admits to in the scrawl talking about his legal fund. Ralph states: "I almost killed someone by running red lights in a car accident last week".

_I MAY HAVE ALMOST KILLED SOMEONE WITH MY DANGEROUS DRIVING, BUT THAT JEZEBEL BIRTHER OF MY PAPER ABORTED SON LIED ABOUT MY DRIVING AND SAID I DROVE DANGEROUSLY.... SO I BROKE A RESTRAINING ORDER BY TELLING THE MOTHER OF MY CHILD THAT AT THE RIPE OLD AGE OF 19 SHE HAD A LOOSE VAGINA. _

Surely such an admission should effectively nix his ability to possess a drivers licenses for a few years at least. I'm not even saying this as an A-LOG, but as someone who would prefer less people end up spread like paste across the road. I guarantee you, if Ralph doesn't die from some form of heart ailment his story will end when he goes down for vehicular manslaughter. If that does happen, I hope the court has recordings of him screeching about the Farms while driving submitted as evidence - because it will be a combination of that, PPP and substance abuse that causes the crash.



Archive


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 16, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> Every time I think Ralph could not become a fatter, stupider, white trash piece of garbage he goes ahead and proves me wrong.
> 
> Look at what he admits to in the scrawl talking about his legal fund. Ralph states: "I almost killed someone by running red lights in a car accident last week".
> 
> ...


"I ran a red light and nearly killed someone."
"That lying loose vagina teenage which I'm nearly double her age as a seniour, The Trollop birther of my son accused me of driving recklessly!"
Okay???

Faith's definitely the better driver here, Ralph showed us himself on the 11th of August.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Nov 16, 2021)

Ralph fears the OP Auto Clicker 3.0


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Nov 16, 2021)

Ethan ‘I do quite well. I made more money this weekend, off work, than you did all week lol. Suck my ass.’  Ralph. 
Add that to your  X-ian ebegging scheme. That  would really own KF.


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 16, 2021)

Ralph false flagging himself is yet another step closer to him being Brianna Wu.


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Nov 16, 2021)

By Friday it'll be the 3rd Kiwifarms Pedophile Snipers Battalion hiding behind boulders in Ralph's back yard.


----------



## Gone Ham (Nov 16, 2021)

What ever happened to not interacting with the cows?


----------



## Arcturus (Nov 16, 2021)

lol


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Nov 16, 2021)

Jebu Nagazi said:


> Off course Matt Jarbo must help the poor GUNT out aswell with some prayers ^^ !
> In the vain of Jesus Christ you must LOVE your enemies...
> View attachment 2721663


It would have been funnier if it said *"but now I am with my precious wife and her two daughters."*


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Nov 16, 2021)

Arcturus said:


> View attachment 2721963
> lol


Mutts once again drooling at the thought of gay prison rape. Shocker!


----------



## Null (Nov 16, 2021)

>haha share count go click click
>HE HACKED ME GATOR

lmao


----------



## Bloody bunny (Nov 16, 2021)

Tumbo said:


> In other words he's going to ruin this kids life should be ever actually get custody nice one Ralph.


He's Ralph son the damage has been done


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Nov 16, 2021)

Wait, the text change was hacked?
Fuck they got me this time!


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Nov 16, 2021)

Just so you guys know, the GSG still says that he almost killed someone running the redlight. So was that not "hacked" in or what?


----------



## Arcturus (Nov 16, 2021)

I think he was fucked up when he typed it and accidentally told the truth.


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 16, 2021)

100% he's false flagging. 
However, let's say it is being hacked for the description stuff.... Why on Earth would he want to point out that yet another site he wants his paypiggies to go to to give him money is that easily compromised? 
Dumbass Ralph. I guess it's because he's assuming he's already gotten as much as he's going to so might as well use it now to attack us. 
Brianna fucking Wu. Except Ralph doesn't have enough cock for the Dr to invert into a neo vagina.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 16, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> 100% he's false flagging.
> However, let's say it is being hacked for the description stuff.... Why on Earth would he want to point out that yet another site he wants his paypiggies to go to to give him money is that easily compromised?
> Dumbass Ralph. I guess it's because he's assuming he's already gotten as much as he's going to so might as well use it now to attack us.
> Brianna fucking Wu. Except Ralph doesn't have enough cock for the Dr to invert into a neo vagina.


Ralph is trying to invest morons in a WWF type narrative, where it’s war between Ralph’s “fans” and his arch-enemies. Us vs them. Unfortunately Ralph doesn’t realize that he will alienate most of his retarded fans eventually with this shit because he’s such a thin skinned whiny bitch who gets upset  about everything.


----------



## Jack Awful (Nov 16, 2021)

Arcturus said:


> View attachment 2721963
> lol


I like that he's trying to convince us that his illegal traffic violation that almost killed multiple people is somehow better than the way its being portrayed.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Nov 16, 2021)

$600 after 4 days? Ethan has to push his paypiggies more before he gets shut down. $600 is nowhere near enough for a decent guntmobile, much less a lawyer.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Nov 16, 2021)

It's still there. Does he not have control of his ChristFundMe? Why has he not changed it back?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 16, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> It's still there. Does he not have control of his ChristFundMe? Why has he not changed it back?


To show paypigs he’s being attacked and they must come to his defense by giving him mo money. It’s his narrative, show your loyalty and support to Ralphamale in his epic battle. He’s got the brain of a redneck amoeba, so almost everything he does is just imitates a WWF plot.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Nov 16, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Faith's definitely the better driver here, Ralph showed us himself on the 11th of August.


Someone please refresh my memory.  What happened?


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Nov 16, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Someone please refresh my memory.  What happened?


Ralph's contribution to coitus with Faith was to layback and allow her to do all the work...

Oh and to sniff her shit off of his thumb.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Nov 16, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> 100% he's false flagging.


So Ralph is Juicy Smolliet.



Arcturus said:


> View attachment 2721963
> lol


Here's the problem:

Even if Ralph did not run a red light, he still did not have the green arrow (n. the DC superhero),  I'm assuming he had a yellow blinking light that means "hey, let the people in the oncoming lane have the right of way; you can turn when there's a LOT of space between them or there's no more coming" but in any case Ralph is the driver who was ticketed, therefore I believe Ralph is the driver at fault in the eyes of insurance and any other court proceedings, like if the person(s) who had to go to the hospital decide to sue.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Nov 16, 2021)

Ralph if someone is breaking the law you should call the police.  The cyber police.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 16, 2021)

I'm 100% sure he wrote the text himself. 
Either it was a freudian slip when he wanted to paint himself as a poor victim that almost died in a car crash, or he was so intoxicated he didn't realize what he wrote. 
Either way, why would someone who hacked him write the rest of that "feel sorry for poor Ralph story" instead of something funny?
This come after what he had written was pointed out in the car wreck thread and someone suggested it could have been someone fucking with him, so as always, Ralph lifted the idea from KF.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Nov 16, 2021)

If anyone here hacked it I would fully expect the banner to be him in the kid diddler hat


----------



## Barbarus (Nov 16, 2021)

KIWIFARMS ALWAYS WINS
KIWIFARMS ALWAYS WINS
KIWIFARMS ALWAYS WINS
You just can't catch a break from that Internet boogeyman Ralph. You'll never scalp that win Ralph from the hacker known as kiwifarms
KIWIFARMS ALWAYS WINS
KIWIFARMS ALWAYS WINS
KIWIFARMS ALWAYS WINS


----------



## Buck Breaker of BUcha (Nov 16, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> 100% he's false flagging.
> However, let's say it is being hacked for the description stuff.... Why on Earth would he want to point out that yet another site he wants his paypiggies to go to to give him money is that easily compromised?.


Memphis Micro seems to unironically think there's a wide conspiracy against him with kiwis, or more specifically Null, leading the charge (see his recent accusation that Null is scheming with some neo-nazi to fuck with him). That or he's trying to sell himself as some sort of fat and gay martyr to his paypigs. Who the hell really knows, only one thing is certain: all the pills and booze have done a number to his grey matter.


----------



## Maude Snew (Nov 16, 2021)

Oh no he was hacked you guys probably by the same Iranians that got Kero. They should team up together and maybe get O.J. on board too to find the real culprit.


----------



## Jack Awful (Nov 16, 2021)

GiveSendGo
					

Christian Crowdfunding,Christian Crowd funding,Christian Fundraising,Fundraising ideas,Free Fundraising,Fundraisers,Best crowdfunding,Ways to raise money,Crowdfund,Non-profit fundraising,Online fundraising,Easy fundraising ideas,Unique fundraising ideas,Mission fundraising,How to...




					web.archive.org
				




Worth noting that the earliest archive of the fundraiser does NOT have the part about running a red light.


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Nov 16, 2021)

Arcturus said:


> View attachment 2721963
> lol


SQL injection? Nigga we had a brave autist press his Enter key for a minute. There was a million shares in roughly ~3 hours. That's 5.5k calls per minute, which is not nothing, but all that shitty counter has to do is send a one line update that should be processed instantly. Or even better, don't be a retard like me and either do it siteside or introduce message tiering, relegating this crap to a lower tier service that will be always secondary to business processes, so that if there are some absolute retards asleep on their keyboards your shit won't burn down.


----------



## Ethan Ralph is 5'1" 🖕💋 (Nov 16, 2021)

Ralph should really thank everyone who's ever alogged him.
Without that he'd never be able to feel important enough for the entire world to be against him, and he wouldn't know what to do with himself.
I think if he was honest with himself, which he never is, he'd admit internally that he'd rather have a thousand alogs laughing at him than to ever end up like his dad, completely forgotten and immaterial to the rest of humanity.


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 16, 2021)

Grotesque Bushes said:


> SQL injection? Nigga we had a brave autist press his Enter key for a minute. There was a million shares in roughly ~3 hours. That's 5.5k calls per minute, which is not nothing, but all that shitty counter has to do is send a one line update that should be processed instantly. Or even better, don't be an exceptional individual like me and either do it siteside or introduce message tiering, relegating this crap to a lower tier service that will be always secondary to business processes, so that if there are some absolute retards asleep on their keyboards your shit won't burn down.


SQL injection is the only hacking buzz word computer scientist Gator could think of. 
He probably doesn't actually know what that means.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Nov 16, 2021)

Username: ethanralph"require password = 0

Username: Gaytorr"ethanralph.BAC=0.22


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Nov 16, 2021)

Jebu Nagazi said:


> Off course Matt Jarbo must help the poor GUNT out aswell with some prayers ^^ !
> In the vain of Jesus Christ you must LOVE your enemies...
> View attachment 2721663


Even jarbo gets to see his kid free and clear lmao


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Nov 16, 2021)

There’s a literal archive, right here, full of gross things ralph has uttered just in the last year or so.  Surely a kiwi would have found something more suitable for the ebegging hack than a throwaway reference to his latest traffic violation.  
Do better ralph. Look at the multitudes of prayers left on your scam fund site if you need inspiration for the next ‘hack’.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 16, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> To show paypigs he’s being attacked and they must come to his defense by giving him mo money. It’s his narrative, show your loyalty and support to Ralphamale in his epic battle. He’s got the brain of a redneck amoeba, so almost everything he does is just imitates a WWF plot.


fucking brilliant! donate this hacked campaign while people are still fucking with you from the three other site hacks, genius



Grotesque Bushes said:


> SQL injection? Nigga we had a brave autist press his Enter key for a minute. There was a million shares in roughly ~3 hours. That's 5.5k calls per minute, which is not nothing, but all that shitty counter has to do is send a one line update that should be processed instantly. Or even better, don't be an exceptional individual like me and either do it siteside or introduce message tiering, relegating this crap to a lower tier service that will be always secondary to business processes, so that if there are some absolute retards asleep on their keyboards your shit won't burn down.


tbf knowing the quality of the sites gunts been relegated to it wouldnt surprise me if inspect element or control f made the servers explode in a ball of fire or something killing almost as many pajeets as ralph driving back to the fatty steak shack for his ninth meal.



Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> There’s a literal archive, right here, full of gross things ralph has uttered just in the last year or so.  Surely a kiwi would have found something more suitable for the ebegging hack than a throwaway reference to his latest traffic violation.
> Do better ralph. Look at the multitudes of prayers left on your scam fund site if you need inspiration for the next ‘hack’.


ralph needs to false flag but he cant handle being a mockery, really telling this light barb that would be something he pretended was absolutely nothing back then is now the highest insult hell give himself even to own his biggest lover/rival. hell think of just how many people are on his shit list by that standard with piggy seething and stewing making notes to snake on them when he gets the chance to excuse himself running a "funny" story on them and sicking his fanbase when he got big time hollywood levels lol.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Nov 16, 2021)

I'm not sure fellas, on the one hand if this was a member of the KiwiFarms elite special Cyber operations discord group I would have expected there to be more defacement of the page. Plus, why hasn't Ralf changed it back?

That being said, although you can identify a few of his poor writing technique in the text - it's of a far higher quality than anything I have seen Ralf put out in terms of writing quality.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 16, 2021)

Ethan Ralph is 5'1" said:


> Ralph should really thank everyone who's ever alogged him.
> Without that he'd never be able to feel important enough for the entire world to be against him, and he wouldn't know what to do with himself.
> I think if he was honest with himself, which he never is, he'd admit internally that he'd rather have a thousand alogs laughing at him than to ever end up like his dad, completely forgotten and immaterial to the rest of humanity.


Ronnie at least didn’t leave an easily and extensively documented record of his shame and stupidity for the world to laugh at and haunt his offspring. The same can’t be said for any of Ethan Ralph’s bastards. At least they won’t have his surname and that can give them plausible deniability and makes washing their hands of him a lot easier.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Nov 16, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Here's the problem:
> 
> Even if Ralph did not run a red light, he still did not have the green arrow (n. the DC superhero),  I'm assuming he had a yellow blinking light that means "hey, let the people in the oncoming lane have the right of way; you can turn when there's a LOT of space between them or there's no more coming" but in any case Ralph is the driver who was ticketed, therefore I believe Ralph is the driver at fault in the eyes of insurance and any other court proceedings, like if the person(s) who had to go to the hospital decide to sue.


I think Ralph totally ran a red light. Chances are he was in the turn only lane, had the green arrow and it turned to a red arrow by the time he actually got to the intersection. Knowing Ralph he was like "fuck you light, turning red just as I get here" and proceeds to turn left anyway. Meanwhile, Johnny Rightofway comes at the speed limit, not bothering to slow because he had the green, only to be cut off by a stuffed pig in a Nissan.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 16, 2021)

Arcturus said:


> View attachment 2721963
> lol


"Injecting SQL"?
What is this imbecilic reptilian catemite babbling on about? The only injection Gator ever had was the J&J vaccine he drove 2 hours for and his reptilian seed injected into various body pillows.

If a crowd funding site is susceptible to SQL Injection, they need to be on the line of fires to fix the exploits. Sites like these hold financial information, not that they are secure because each donation is broadcasted on the front page, email and name dox. I'm sure that $10 from Johndoe@flatearth.org will help some land whale "Pfizer whistleblower" who doesn't know the difference between cell lines and foetal tissue.

I am honestly expecting something far simpler, if it were hacked -- instead of Ralph faking everything like Brianna Wu which is definitely the case here. It'll likely be an HTML vulnerability, as astoundingly stupid as that may sound. I have seen websites being exploited with something as simple as inspect element. Changing some code and then hitting a "submit" button will actually alter the website, some "Devs" are just that incompetent.

So which laws were broken by an autoclicker again?


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Nov 16, 2021)

"Injecting SQL"?


AltisticRight said:


> What is this imbecilic reptilian catemite babbling on about? The only injection Gator ever had was the J&J vaccine he drove 2 hours for and his reptilian seed injected into various body pillows.
> 
> If a crowd funding site is susceptible to SQL Injection, they need to be on the line of fires to fix the exploits. Sites like these hold financial information, not that they are secure because each donation is broadcasted on the front page, email and name dox. I'm sure that $10 from Johndoe@flatearth.org will help some land whale "Pfizer whistleblower" who doesn't know the difference between cell lines and foetal tissue.
> 
> ...


Also everything ralph touches turns to shit.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Nov 16, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> "Injecting SQL"?
> What is this imbecilic reptilian catemite babbling on about? The only injection Gator ever had was the J&J vaccine he drove 2 hours for and his reptilian seed injected into various body pillows.
> 
> If a crowd funding site is susceptible to SQL Injection, they need to be on the line of fires to fix the exploits. Sites like these hold financial information, not that they are secure because each donation is broadcasted on the front page, email and name dox. I'm sure that $10 from Johndoe@flatearth.org will help some land whale "Pfizer whistleblower" who doesn't know the difference between cell lines and foetal tissue.
> ...


I was trying to inject LUA and PHP into this site and got nowhere. God damn, taking the L again.


----------



## Beavis (Nov 16, 2021)

The share button has been fixed crisiskang!


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Nov 16, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Ronnie at least didn’t leave an easily and extensively documented record of his shame and stupidity for the world to laugh at and haunt his offspring. The same can’t be said for any of Ethan Ralph’s bastards. At least they won’t have his surname and that can give them plausible deniability and makes washing their hands of him a lot easier.


Vickers ain’t helping that out a sliver, his future classmates  will just make fun of Xander for how stupid his maternal grandparents are


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 16, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Vickers ain’t helping that out a sliver, his future classmates  will just make fun of Xander for how stupid his maternal grandparents are


Its weird how people here think teenagers of the future will be diligent autists deeply invested in the behavior of their peer’s grandparents. Unless Vickers kills a bunch of people in 2034 or pulls off a spectacular gold heist I doubt any of Xander’s peers will give a fuck.  

Jokes about the Gunt will probably still be around, but none of the kids will know the horrible origin story.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Nov 16, 2021)

Beavis said:


> The share button has been fixed crisiskang!


If you click the share button, click print poster, close the tab it opens, you can spam clicking print poster as much as you like with out it opening a new tab and adding to the count.

A more neghole pozzing person could probably set up an autoclicker to get that counter flying.


----------



## Beavis (Nov 16, 2021)

50k new shares in the last 30 minutes crisiskang!


----------



## Polyboros2 (Nov 16, 2021)

Beavis said:


> 50k new shares in the last 30 minutes crisiskang!



lol almost 200k since I discovered this.


----------



## Maude Snew (Nov 17, 2021)

Yaniv’s Hairy Balls said:


> Even jarbo gets to see his kid free and clear lmao


His girlfriend's kid


----------



## An automatic clown (Nov 17, 2021)

SHARE NOW 446165
Ralph is victimized yet again


----------



## My Cat Is Racist (Nov 17, 2021)

If the addition of the sentence regarding his near fatal car crash was part of a "hack", why it's still showing in the campaign text? As is always the case with Ralph, something doesn't seem right.


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Nov 17, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Ralph false flagging himself is yet another step closer to him being Brianna Wu.


Hopefully May gets him into Anime. She's already led Digi down the primrose path.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 17, 2021)

My Cat Is Racist said:


> If the addition of the sentence regarding his near fatal car crash was part of a "hack", why it's still showing in the campaign text? As is always the case with Ralph, something doesn't seem right.


The red light and his hooves clutched to his phone, his seething at the AT chat and his 58-year-plan car being wrecked was all due to the notorious h@ck3r known as Joshua Conner Moon, with his illegal injected SQLs.

Cyber Security wizard Shannon and the experts at secureserver.tv Kumar Kongsumar who works at Silikong Vallee, Kolkata agrees.


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (Nov 17, 2021)

More enemies of the Gunted Midget chime in with some prayers <3


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Nov 17, 2021)

After three days, Ralph's new car fund appears to have stalled at $600. A sobering thought when one considers that a $2 whore who has raised an identical sum, in an equivalent amount of time, from sucking 300 dicks in a truck stop bathroom, has more dignity and contributes more to society. 

Fortunately, like Jesus and Charlie Sheen, Ralph just can't stop winning. While a new Nissan may lie beyond the reach of his bulimic wallet, a brand new Power Wheels Barbie Dream Camper can be driven off the lot at Walmart for around $500. This electric vehicle runs on a 12v battery laying the foundation for a cleaner, greener future for Ralph's current offspring, the pig-foal that is currently being carried by his horse bride, and whatever other Dr Moreau-esque spawn he manages to sire between now and the massive heart attack that will invariably kill him in his prison cell.

The Power Wheels Barbie Dream Camper is capable of reaching speeds of up to 5mph. It comes with "parent-controlled high speed lock-out" as standard, giving his paedophile trad wife the means of discouraging him from driving under the influence. Power-lock brakes should prevent any further misunderstandings at traffic lights.

The Power Wheels Barbie Dream Camper plays three songs and comes with an Mp3 jack allowing Ralph potential access to the entirety of the Creed back catalogue. The "Pretend GPS with Barbie Voice Direction" may not guide Ralph to Vegas, but it sure knows the way to (Russell Greer's lawyer) Ken's house and probably also the local dog-grooming parlour.

The 130lb weight limit is admittedly a concern. However, Ralph will have a spare 100 bucks to pay for a kid mechanic to make some modifications.


----------



## Beavis (Nov 17, 2021)

They reset the share count and it's frozen at 450. Crisiskang!


----------



## FM Bradley (Nov 17, 2021)

Weeb Slinger said:


> After three days, Ralph's new car fund appears to have stalled at $600. A sobering thought when one considers that a $2 whore who has raised an identical sum, in an equivalent amount of time, from sucking 300 dicks in a truck stop bathroom, has more dignity and contributes more to society.
> 
> Fortunately, like Jesus and Charlie Sheen, Ralph just can't stop winning. While a new Nissan may lie beyond the reach of his bulimic wallet, a brand new Power Wheels Barbie Dream Camper can be driven off the lot at Walmart for around $500. This electric vehicle runs on a 12v battery laying the foundation for a cleaner, greener future for Ralph's current offspring, the pig-foal that is currently being carried by his horse bride, and whatever other Dr Moreau-esque spawn he manages to sire between now and the massive heart attack that will invariably kill him in his prison cell.
> 
> ...


Wow you're an asshole aylawg, pal...it's enough money for a perfectly fine bicycle. 



Spoiler


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Nov 17, 2021)

Does a Robin Reliant still count as a tricycle?  If so maybe Ralph can avoid insurance and traffic fines altogether.
It worked for the dirty drunken Welsh miners.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 17, 2021)

An automatic clown said:


> SHARE NOW 446165
> Ralph is victimized yet again


i was close to a million last night, his bitch ass keeps wiping away the shares we generously gave him to help see his kid lol



Weeb Slinger said:


> The Power Wheels Barbie Dream Camper is capable of reaching speeds of up to 5mph. It comes with "parent-controlled high speed lock-out" as standard, giving his paedophile trad wife the means of discouraging him from driving under the influence. Power-lock brakes should prevent any further misunderstandings at traffic lights.


 fucking hell the idea of ralph yelling that hes the man and wears the pants and to respect his male dignity while arguing over whether mommy may should allow him to try and squeeze in and not collapse his barbie dream mobile to the liquor store.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Nov 17, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> i was close to a million last night, his bitch ass keeps wiping away the shares we generously gave him to help see his kid lol
> 
> 
> fucking hell the idea of ralph yelling that hes the man and wears the pants and to respect his male dignity while arguing over whether mommy may should allow him to try and squeeze in and not collapse his barbie dream mobile to the liquor store.


Artist conception of Gunt in 5 years driving his new wheels when he finally gets that 10 grand


----------



## CeeShape (Nov 17, 2021)

My Cat Is Racist said:


> If the addition of the sentence regarding his near fatal car crash was part of a "hack", why it's still showing in the campaign text? As is always the case with Ralph, something doesn't seem right.


he did say it sometime that he is not able to get on and it was some problem he said with password
the was a different text before this with a text like kiwi farms always wins though


----------



## Max2019 (Nov 17, 2021)

>25566 Shares

Whoah, he's going viral


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 17, 2021)

Max2019 said:


> >25566 Shares
> 
> Whoah, he's going viral


i have a feeling were about to be btfo so hard when pig climbs back up to 1 mil nooooooooo


----------



## My Cat Is Racist (Nov 17, 2021)

CeeShape said:


> he did say it sometime that he is not able to get on and it was some problem he said with password
> the was a different text before this with a text like kiwi farms always wins though


So he's lost access to his own campaign? Why is Ralph so shit at everything he does? I guess that's a rhetorical question but damn. Get your shit together Ralph.


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Nov 17, 2021)

Maude Snew said:


> His girlfriend's kid


See, Ralph? You and Jarbo aren't so different after all!


----------



## alan thicke (Nov 17, 2021)

Weeb Slinger said:


> View attachment 2725397





I just received this transmission from the future.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Nov 17, 2021)

I was watching pulp fiction and couldn't help myself.

SAY GUNT AGAIN! SAY GUNT AGAIN MOTHERFUCKER!


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Nov 17, 2021)

I feel bad for either of Ralph's kids that he has custody over. Imagine when they're in school and the teacher asks the class to tell them what their parents do.

_Teacher: All right, children. What do your parents do?

Kid 1: My dad is a plumber

Kid 2. My dad is an engineer

Kid 3. My dad is an airline pilot

Ralph's Kid: My dad makes porn videos where he huffs shit off of his thumb on camera. And my (step) mom is a weeb who hangs pictures of lolicon porn on her bedroom walls._


----------



## Harlan Wick (Nov 17, 2021)

I'm hell bound so this just the bonus round.


----------



## Hambubger (Nov 17, 2021)

UCantCCPMe said:


> That's what you do Ralph. You're already cursed with a wrecked car, a farting leg and a bruised gunt, why not piss off God some more by using a Christian crowdfunding site to confirm your degeneracy. What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Hope you like your wigger extra crispy.....


The car wreck was a warning shot next time god will make his ass grass


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 18, 2021)

StraightShooter2 said:


> Ralph's Kid: My dad makes porn videos where he huffs shit off of his thumb on camera. And my (step) mom is a weeb who hangs pictures of lolicon porn on her bedroom walls.


_Kid 4: My dad works for the FBI and would like to get in touch with you.
Kid 5: My mum #1 (she/her) is a janny on a fruit farm New Zealand bird forum, he she wrote a thread where you can find his full dox._


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Nov 18, 2021)

The only reason he’s fighting is because his haters are making fun of him for the paper abortion. That’s it. He doesn’t care about the kid at all. He just wants to hold a win over his haters heads. It was a gift to be left out of the child’s life. A gift to Ralph and the kid.

And course he’s fucking that up


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Nov 18, 2021)

AncientPhosphur said:


> The only reason he’s fighting is because his haters are making fun of him for the paper abortion. That’s it. He doesn’t care about the kid at all. He just wants to hold a win over his haters heads.


In that case. Ralph, you know what would really own me? If you dyed your hair blue and got SRS. It would blow me right the fuck out of the water big time if you became Ellen Ralph, owner and Editor-in-Chief of the Troon Retort.


----------



## Maude Snew (Nov 18, 2021)

UCantCCPMe said:


> In that case. Ralph, you know what would really own me? If you dyed your hair blue and got SRS. It would blow me right the fuck out of the water big time if you became Ellen Ralph, owner and Editor-in-Chief of the Troon Retort.


That's a good start but you _really_ want to own your ex you pull a Lowtax.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 18, 2021)

Ralph continually claiming he gets hacked every time he does something he doesn't want to admit might be biting him in the ass. What paypig is going to want to give their credit card info to yet another site that was "hacked"?
It looks like Ralph might not even reach the 1k mark.


----------



## Oliver Onions (Nov 18, 2021)

Weeb Slinger said:


> After three days, Ralph's new car fund appears to have stalled at $600. A sobering thought when one considers that a $2 whore who has raised an identical sum, in an equivalent amount of time, from sucking 300 dicks in a truck stop bathroom, has more dignity and contributes more to society.
> 
> Fortunately, like Jesus and Charlie Sheen, Ralph just can't stop winning. While a new Nissan may lie beyond the reach of his bulimic wallet, a brand new Power Wheels Barbie Dream Camper can be driven off the lot at Walmart for around $500. This electric vehicle runs on a 12v battery laying the foundation for a cleaner, greener future for Ralph's current offspring, the pig-foal that is currently being carried by his horse bride, and whatever other Dr Moreau-esque spawn he manages to sire between now and the massive heart attack that will invariably kill him in his prison cell.
> 
> ...


You inspired me to make this.

You owe me an hour of my life back.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Nov 18, 2021)

Oliver Onions said:


> You inspired me to make this.
> View attachment 2728327
> You owe me an hour of my life back.


You really captured the optical horror that is PantsuParty. Great job on this one.


----------



## free_protons4u (Nov 18, 2021)

BREAKING - Ethanol Ralph has announced the lawfirm in charge of his paternity challenge


----------



## Frog Ken (Nov 18, 2021)

Ralph likes to represent himself so...


----------



## FM Bradley (Nov 18, 2021)

Frog Ken said:


> Ralph likes to represent himself so...
> 
> View attachment 2728645


"AHM SORREH...AH KNOW YEW PAID YUH RETAINUH BUT JAWSHWA CAWNUH MEWN AN' TH' BROKE DICK PEDUFAAHL FARMS INJECTED SQLs INTAH THA COURTRREWWM. FAAHN, AHL STAWP CHAWGIN' YUH."


----------



## free_protons4u (Nov 18, 2021)

Frog Ken said:


> Ralph likes to represent himself so...
> 
> View attachment 2728645


Taking a look at the two people, the original looks like an older Ralph. Could it be Ronnie Ralph? EDIT: Never mind, I forgot Ronnie was certified high-school drop-out white trailer trash


----------



## SargonF00t (Nov 18, 2021)

free_protons4u said:


> Taking a look at the two people, the original looks like an older Ralph. Could it be Ronnie Ralph? EDIT: Never mind, I forgot Ronnie was certified high-school drop-out white trailer trash


Also looks like Ty Beard.


----------



## Clair de Lune (Nov 18, 2021)

I can count to 6!


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 18, 2021)

Very nice choice there Ralphamale, sue them dirty a-logs at secureserver.tv for wrongful termination and sue the state for a-logging traffic lights!

Look at all the Ws! You could be one of them.


> *$25,000,000.00:* Part of a team of three lawyers representing multiple plaintiffs in a historic settlement in an EEOC/racial discrimination case regarding incidents that occurred overseas.
> 
> *$3,000,000.00:* Settlement in case where a defective tire blew on vehicle and vehicle roof crushed in on client because of a defective weld causing multiple injuries.
> 
> ...


----------



## Haru Okumura (Nov 19, 2021)

@theralph: "They're not gonna make me take the picture of Xander down because it's an embedded link and not an image I directly uploaded to the site, I know more about Twitter than you do Haroo you fucking moron!"

Also @theralph:










						on Twitter: ""
					

archived 19 Nov 2021 13:56:50 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## Near (Nov 19, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> @theralph: "They're not gonna make me take the picture of Xander down because it's an embedded link and not an image I directly uploaded to the site, I know more about Twitter than you do Haroo you fucking moron!"
> 
> Also @theralph:
> View attachment 2730753
> ...


Another L for the king of Ls HD


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 19, 2021)

Ralph will get paternity established just so he can get some photos of Xander because baby photos make begging campaigns more successful.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 19, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> @theralph: "They're not gonna make me take the picture of Xander down because it's an embedded link and not an image I directly uploaded to the site, I know more about Twitter than you do Haroo you fucking moron!"
> 
> Also @theralph:
> View attachment 2730753
> ...


I'd love the audio clip of Ralph saying that.
Whenever Ralph claims he understands something, one must immediately assume the opposite.


----------



## Beavis (Nov 19, 2021)

Ralph sent a $20 shill donation to give this sham fundraiser its first donation in three days.

Meanwhile Rekieta has $300 in superchats waiting to be read while talking about nothing with a few other lawyers.


----------



## twozero (Nov 19, 2021)

Beavis said:


> Ralph sent a $20 shill donation to give this sham fundraiser its first donation in three days.
> 
> Meanwhile Rekieta has $300 in superchats waiting to be read while talking about nothing with a few other lawyers.


Bro that was the based insurance adjuster superfan donating. Ralph is also speaking to Satoshi too (also a huge fan of the stream) and will get some genesis BTC donated any day now. 

P.S. Zidan is back soon too!


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Nov 19, 2021)

Someone should start a fundraiser on that Xian scam site, in order to raise $$ to get Ralph a vasectomy & prevent him making any more bastard babies.   Make sure to mention bastard babies in the title. 
For real Ralph, are you allergic to rubber jimmies?  Are they not available in baby carrot size?  Have you been tested at the free clinic recently?


----------



## Ulamog did nothing wrong (Nov 20, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> 100 dollars to mexico lol
> 
> 
> lol hes filing for paternity? enjoy few to no visits and child support pig, but hey you can take  a selfie and own the alogs by even further ruining your own alleged sons life.
> ah nvm hes going to claim his payment was rejected because hes a literal cuckold, it was lost in the mail ignore the 10k of booze in the closet its a coincidence


He probably believes that if he is allowed to be called the father on a piece of paper that he is gonna get to have the child with him. 

Sorry Gunt but it doesn’t work that way. They can’t just pack your child like a cheap amazon dildo and send him to you.
The hard reality for you at best is video visitation with a very low probability of some sort of court supervised visitation with a third party, and only once the child is old enough to be able to do so. On top of it, and I know you read this you fat fuck,  if you are somehow granted such visitations, you have to enforce them. This means: you have to travel, see the child and pay for your own accommodations and support, while someone name Juana Shekelstein from Mexico eye fucks you the whole time lol. Oh! Don’t forget you little daughter by then will also had been born, which I am gonna presume May will love to deal with solo while you go like a cuck to bend the knee in California.

Looks like Hanukkah came early for Josh, and it couldn’t happen to a nicer person.


----------



## Maude Snew (Nov 20, 2021)

twozero said:


> P.S. Zidan is back soon too!


With the smokes he went to get so win win really.


----------



## The Big Dream (Nov 20, 2021)

There's an alternative universe where Ralph gains visitation rights and although Xander is but a baby, even his infantile brain registers that Ralph is a fuck up, and rejects him.

I say _alternative _not because Xander wouldn't do that, but because there's not a snowball's chance in hell he'll get any rights over his child.


----------



## Manimal House (Nov 20, 2021)

It's really hilarious how the way Ralph talks about Null is the exact same venomous way Joe Exotic talks about Carole Baskin, yet at the same time his actions against Null are the same petty bullshit that Baskin used to get Joe's Zoo shut down.

Null should start a stream saying "whaddup all my dawgs and bitches"


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Nov 20, 2021)

Manimal House said:


> It's really hilarious how the way Ralph talks about Null is the exact same venomous way Joe Exotic talks about Carole Baskin, yet at the same time his actions against Null are the same petty bullshit that Baskin used to get Joe's Zoo shut down.
> 
> Null should start a stream saying "whaddup all my dawgs and bitches"


Ralph's feud with our Deer Feeder has certainly been entertaining to watch. Especially with how little it bothers Null but how greatly it bothers Ralph every second of every day.


----------



## cistendered (Nov 20, 2021)

We did it Reddit! White race status = saved, Ethan Ralph always wins, haters eternally btfo.


----------



## Derpy (Nov 20, 2021)

Ralph will not fully engage in a custody battle because he knows the end result will %100 result in him owing child support to Faith. 

I know Ralph is an actual retard, but is he that stupid to spend money so Faith has a right to claim a percentage of his earnings for 18 years?  He has to know there is no scenario that avoids this.


----------



## Nod Flenders (Nov 20, 2021)

Manimal House said:


> It's really hilarious how the way Ralph talks about Null is the exact same venomous way Joe Exotic talks about Carole Baskin, yet at the same time his actions against Null are the same petty bullshit that Baskin used to get Joe's Zoo shut down.
> 
> Null should start a stream saying "whaddup all my dawgs and bitches"


Null lives rent free in The Gunt's head.


Derpy said:


> Ralph will not fully engage in a custody battle because he knows the end result will %100 result in him owing child support to Faith.
> 
> I know Ralph is an actual exceptional individual, but is he that stupid to spend money so Faith has a right to claim a percentage of his earnings for 18 years?  He has to know there is no scenario that avoids this.


Yes, yes he is that stupid.


----------



## Puck (Nov 20, 2021)

Null said:


> The money's going to his pocket and he doesn't give a fuck about that kid. He could win paternity in a week by submitting a paternity test. It's a grift. That money's going to a new fucking car. His paypigs are dumb as fuck.
> 
> He's materially misrepresenting his campaign for a reason. He wants people to think it's going to a lawyer's trust account but it's actually going to ETHAN RALPH PERSONAL CHECKING  and then it's going to RICHMOND VA NISSAN CHECKING.


Spending the money on a new car would be the responsible non-wigger thing to do..

The money's gonna go straight to some vegas sports book when Ralph makes more retarded bets to try and chase losses


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Nov 20, 2021)

Puck said:


> Spending the money on a new car would be the responsible non-wigger thing to do..
> 
> The money's gonna go straight to some vegas sports book when Ralph makes more exceptional bets to try and chase losses


Watch as he pisses it all away.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 21, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Watch as he pisses it all away.


The Ralphamale will hit the jackpot at Caesar's Palace and bring home six million dollars, he will buy this forum with cash and convert the board into his fan forum, all of you a-logs will be banished to the depths of Ronnie Ralph's hidden sex dungeon. 

He will purchase Rocklin Coin Store and start to sell Stonetoss NFTs. They will become fans of the show. A deluxe Pro S XL Max Nissan Sentra will be on custom order with triple sized seats, Ralph's a-logs Eternally BTFO'ed. 

Mark my words. @theralph time to gamble, you deserve a 4th trip to Las Vegas after your insightful coverage of the Rittenhouse trial. As a matter of fact, the entire family are fans of the show and Amanda Lynn Morris will be replaced with McKenzie Rittenhouse Ralph, after she's 18 of course. Ralph can't stop winning!


----------



## Mexican Molotov Marauder (Nov 21, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> The Ralphamale will hit the jackpot at Caesar's Palace and bring home six million dollars, he will buy this forum with cash and convert the board into his fan forum, all of you a-logs will be banished to the depths of Ronnie Ralph's hidden sex dungeon.
> 
> He will purchase Rocklin Coin Store and start to sell Stonetoss NFTs. They will become fans of the show. A deluxe Pro S XL Max Nissan Sentra will be on custom order with triple sized seats, Ralph's a-logs Eternally BTFO'ed.
> 
> Mark my words. @theralph time to gamble, you deserve a 4th trip to Las Vegas after your insightful coverage of the Rittenhouse trial. As a matter of fact, the entire family are fans of the show and Amanda Lynn Morris will be replaced with McKenzie Rittenhouse Ralph, after she's 18 of course. Ralph can't stop winning!


Agreed, the reason we are all so intimidated by Ralph is that he has the bold and brash attitude of a winner. He figured out that you got to spend money to earn more, just think of the insane winnings he could rake in if he took his insurance money to a casino. I mean, somehow, by a hair's breadth, the forum managed to survive the last Vegas trip, but surely another one would felt us into oblivion.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 21, 2021)

Mexican Molotov Marauder said:


> Agreed, the reason we are all so intimidated by Ralph is that he has the bold and brash attitude of a winner. He figured out that you got to spend money to earn more, just think of the insane winnings he could rake in if he took his insurance money to a casino. I mean, somehow, by a hair's breadth, the forum managed to survive the last Vegas trip, but surely another one would felt us into oblivion.


I know I personally die a little inside every time he posts how much money he's made without any evidence. Why would he just go on the internet and tell lies? Man's flush with... cash?


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Nov 21, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Mark my words. @theralph time to gamble, you deserve a 4th trip to Las Vegas after your insightful coverage of the Rittenhouse trial. As a matter of fact, the entire family are fans of the show and Amanda Lynn Morris will be replaced with McKenzie Rittenhouse Ralph, after she's 18 of course. Ralph can't stop winning!


At least if Ralph ever did what he did with Faith to the Rittenhouse sister, we wouldn’t get dumb boomer posting on a forum. Her older brother will go Boar Trophy Hunting and won’t stop till Ralph’s Skull is his tankard


----------



## Ulamog did nothing wrong (Nov 22, 2021)

Derpy said:


> Ralph will not fully engage in a custody battle because he knows the end result will %100 result in him owing child support to Faith.
> 
> I know Ralph is an actual exceptional individual, but is he that stupid to spend money so Faith has a right to claim a percentage of his earnings for 18 years?  He has to know there is no scenario that avoids this.


TBH at this point I almost want him to not be the father, it would be better after he burns through money too for it, unfortunately I do not think Xander will be that lucky. As far as law, I am not sure to California, but a lot of states can still enforce child support even if he is not present and she can force him to get a paternity test. He boasted she would have to pay for it, which is true in the case he is not the father. What he fails to realize is, he would be liable for a lot more including possible attorney fees, and back owed child support, if Faith goes full blown kamikaze on his ass. If Vickers did give him an out and he did not take it he is truly fucked now.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Nov 22, 2021)

Derpy said:


> Ralph will not fully engage in a custody battle because he knows the end result will %100 result in him owing child support to Faith.
> 
> I know Ralph is an actual exceptional individual, but is he that stupid to spend money so Faith has a right to claim a percentage of his earnings for 18 years?  He has to know there is no scenario that avoids this.


Ralph doesn't have 18 years left in him by the looks of things.

I think Ralph will, but he will do so primarily out of spite. I highly doubt the courts could outright prevent him having contact with baby Xannie, unfortunately they could demand controls on his behaviour - requiring regular tests for alcohol and drugs, and Ralph will most likely fail these.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 22, 2021)

Melissa-Sanford-Jew said:


> the only reason josh connor moon wants so desperately to keep ralph from seeking paternity is he wants ralphs kids to grow up just as fatherless as josh did
> 
> its pretty pathetic really


----------



## Derpy (Nov 22, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> Ralph doesn't have 18 years left in him by the looks of things.
> 
> I think Ralph will, but he will do so primarily out of spite. I highly doubt the courts could outright prevent him having contact with baby Xannie, unfortunately they could demand controls on his behaviour - requiring regular tests for alcohol and drugs, and Ralph will most likely fail these.


Well said…

However, Ralph being the extra exceptional individual he is, openly discussed moving to Mexico. This could be a key point in any legal action to deny him visitation. Due to California’s proximity to the border, family court here will take seriously any concern over parental abduction. One parent trying to flee the country during a custody fight isn’t that unusual here.


----------



## Nod Flenders (Nov 22, 2021)

I have a feeling Ralph isn't going to use any of the money for the purpose he claims its for. Instead, he'll likely blow it on food, Maker's Mark, and gambling.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 22, 2021)

Nod Flenders said:


> I have a feeling Ralph isn't going to use any of the money for the purpose he claims its for. Instead, he'll likely blow it on food, Maker's Mark, and gambling.


He claims to have made 6k or 9k from his bland and grifty commentary on the Rittenhouse trial, yet he is asking for $10k to do a paternity test.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 23, 2021)

How come Ralph can supposedly get thousands in donations but can't get more than a few hundred on a platform where he can't control the numbers?


----------



## twozero (Nov 23, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> How come Ralph can supposedly get thousands in donations but can't get more than a few hundred on a platform where he can't control the numbers?


So funny to consider that Ralph could be feeding donations back to himself while streaming, as a means to coax out more TTS donos from his pigs in these bASED TTS wArS xD


----------



## cistendered (Nov 23, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> How come Ralph can supposedly get thousands in donations but can't get more than a few hundred on a platform where he can't control the numbers?


There isn't an X to press big enough to express how much I doubt Ralph made thousands of dollars in donations for his Rittenhouse coverage, but if you take the donations at face value it creates a pretty humorous narrative. Assuming his claimed numbers are correct his knuckle dragging paypigs are more than happy to donate to the Killstream, which at this point is just a vehicle for funding Ralph's addictions, but they refuse to donate to his custody battle for Xander.

Even Ralph's most diehard fans don't support him having anything to do with his ex-girlfriend's son and that's gotta sting. Can't wait for custody battle #2 with Mantsu a year from now, I'm sure he'll need another new Sentra and have another pending criminal case by that time as well.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 23, 2021)

cistendered said:


> There isn't an X to press big enough to express how much I doubt Ralph made thousands of dollars in donations for his Rittenhouse coverage, but if you take the donations at face value it creates a pretty humorous narrative. Assuming his claimed numbers are correct his knuckle dragging paypigs are more than happy to donate to the Killstream, which at this point is just a vehicle for funding Ralph's addictions, but they refuse to donate to his custody battle for Xander.
> 
> Even Ralph's most diehard fans don't support him having anything to do with his ex-girlfriend's son and that's gotta sting. Can't wait for custody battle #2 with Mantsu a year from now, I'm sure he'll need another new Sentra and have another pending criminal case by that time as well.


Yeah I really doubt it as well. Don't remember what thread it was (maybe even this one) but someone tracked donations a couple days ago and they were mostly coming from a few paypigs with one guy donating almost 50% of the total, suspicious to say the least. Knowing that: 

Ralph manually edits the amounts he shows on screen
He has made the closest gunt guard donate to try to coax viewers to donate ("lemon parties" and particularly the Godwinson/ppp/Ade stream)
Ralph was worried about money back around December last year (Faith texts) claiming he didn't have much left (having blown through 20k between the time he was with Ade and the time Faith left, a few months)
Ralph uses like 5 different services for donations, most can't be easily tracked and he can claim whatever he wants
He has been caught lying about "big" donations coming through entropy 
Ralph lies, constantly and consistently so any claim coming from him, particularly about how much he is winning, should be dismissed
Again, I wouldn't trust any claim he makes, but even if it's true, he blows through money like a complete idiot so whether he makes 300 or 3k he always ends up in the exact same position. Felted.


----------



## CECA Loather (Nov 23, 2021)

cistendered said:


> There isn't an X to press big enough to express how much I doubt Ralph made thousands of dollars in donations for his Rittenhouse coverage,


He is certainly trying to present his show as a successful enough podcast especially after seeing Rekieta's enormous success.

I certainly doubt the hundreds he claims to make a day. Before the Rittenhouse coverage, the screen shows 100USD the most with the same few guests, same dead chat that bans virtually everyone and same people who superchat. With that level of interaction, even 10 dollars per stream is asking for a lot. Now, getting the same few people to donate is sustainable if the total earned per stream is low. Not so if it is 400 dollars a day.

Also, if he is still begging for money or rants about financial issues then like as many suggested, the numbers are fake or he is paying himself and getting the same few people to pay him his own money.


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Nov 26, 2021)

We forgot to archive Ralph's latest W!
Archive



No more sunset, haters! Ralph has a picture of HIS son for his scam crowdfund!
FANFIC FARMS BTFO


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Nov 26, 2021)

How is he not absolutely humiliated by his failure to crack $1000 of his e-begging campaign? His only hope of saving face is maxing out May’s credit cards to donate to himself.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 26, 2021)

John Andrews Stan said:


> How is he not absolutely humiliated by his failure to crack $1000 of his e-begging campaign? His only hope of saving face is maxing out May’s credit cards to donate to himself.


Really, the donations have come to a screeching halt and the only thing coming in at this point are people making "joke" donations. 

It would not surprise me to see a bunch of $100+ donations "mysteriously" coming in to save Ralph from the humiliation.


----------



## Tom Myers (Nov 26, 2021)

I want to see his chargebacks. He's claimed that never works on him, but that can't be true.


----------



## Oliver Onions (Nov 26, 2021)

Sorry if this was already answered somewhere in the thread, but I couldn't find any info in the OP or on the actual website: Does this fundraiser work like Kickstarter where you only get the money if you hit your goal, or like others where you get however much was donated, no matter how pathetically small an amount?


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 26, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> I want to see his chargebacks. He's claimed that never works on him, but that can't be true.





Oliver Onions said:


> Sorry if this was already answered somewhere in the thread, but I couldn't find any info in the OP or on the actual website: Does this fundraiser work like Kickstarter where you only get the money if you hit your goal, or like others where you get however much was donated, no matter how pathetically small an amount?


pig says he gets the donos instantly. i know we cant trust him but if you try and troll him like that id look into their policies more and see if he was telling the truth this time


----------



## Tom Myers (Nov 26, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> pig says he gets the donos instantly. i know we cant trust him but if you try and troll him like that id look into their policies more and see if he was telling the truth this time


If you do a chargeback through your bank or credit card they'll deduct the amount back or they have to eat the money.


----------



## KaiserBlade (Nov 26, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> pig says he gets the donos instantly. i know we cant trust him but if you try and troll him like that id look into their policies more and see if he was telling the truth this time


Going through the FAQ on the site, one would have to setup transfers through their account.

Basically, Gunt would need to log into his GSG account and setup transfers from his account to his bank account.

If this is the case, then keep an eye on the skies, gentlemen.  I think Gunt telling the truth is a sign of the Apocalypse.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Nov 26, 2021)

I'm still enjoying the fact that the share now button is still broken and everyone continually inflates the number.
It's like a stain on a white T-shirt.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 26, 2021)

Faith's Campaign has surpassed Ethan Ralph's in far less time than his has existed:

less troll prayers and shares though


----------



## wharf rat (Nov 27, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> Faith's Campaign has surpassed Ethan Ralph's in far less time than his has existed:
> View attachment 2753012
> less troll prayers and shares though


Wow. Ralph's e-beg has 42k shares, literally 100x what Faith has and its probably mostly hatewatching just like when his streams have higher stats lol. But do the math and per share Ralph is getting less than penny and a half and Faith is getting about $1.60. Owned lol.


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 27, 2021)

wharf rat said:


> Wow. Ralph's e-beg has 42k shares, literally 100x what Faith has


Read the thread and you'll find out why.



Spoiler



l33t h4x0r Null found a way to automate "clicks" on one of the share buttons which increases the share count without actually sharing anything.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Dec 4, 2021)

Update: 12/4/2021
Donations has come to a halt because everyone has forgotten and Ralph is currently in Vegas betting away money that could be used on court.
last donation was 9 days ago, share now button is still broken, and the goal is 10k and only 640$ is reached.


also just a reminder that when Ralph filled a bailchecklist he claimed to have made 70k per year.
So if you were ballin Ralph, why do you need 10k from random people on the internet?


----------



## GL09 (Dec 4, 2021)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> So if you were ballin Ralph, why do you need 10k from random people on the internet?


Ralph is like a woman. He can't just have one expensive purse, he has to have them all! It's a real drain on the funds.


----------



## Least Concern (Dec 5, 2021)

Wait, Ralph went to Vegas _again?_ Even after starting this?

How absolutely shameless.


----------



## Beavis (Dec 5, 2021)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> Update: 12/4/2021
> Donations has come to a halt because everyone has forgotten and Ralph is currently in Vegas betting away money that could be used on court.
> last donation was 9 days ago, share now button is still broken, and the goal is 10k and only 640$ is reached.
> View attachment 2774950
> ...


Either Ralph is going to have to admit he’s lying about his income when he begs for reduced child support payments, or he’s going to get felted for thousands every month. Win win


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 5, 2021)

Beavis said:


> Either Ralph is going to have to admit he’s lying about his income when he begs for reduced child support payments, or he’s going to get felted for thousands every month. Win win


Looking at Child Support in California, from what I can read the system effectively presumes that a child costs a certain amount per month to raise a child. For arguments sake, let's call it $1,000.

They then look at what the two parents earn and then look at the ratio between their incomes to work out how much out of the $1,000 the primary caregiver gets. If you had two hypothetical parents who both earned $40k a year, the ratio would be equal and so the primary caregiver would receive $500 of the $1k each month. If the primary caregiver earned 20k, but the other parent earned 40k the caregiver would receive 2/3rds so $666 a month.

In Ralph's case, it's unclear if Faith is working - if she is it's for her parents. So Ralph - if he is telling the truth about his earnings - will hugely out earn her. He will likely need to pay close to $1k a month - and this will be back dated since the birth. At this rate, Ralph could owe $10k to the Vickers from the get go.

I get the feeling Ralph has barely looked into this, and that he probably hasn't retained a lawyer for the ensuing legal fight for access. Otherwise, he would be acutely aware of the costs and would probably avoid Vegas in favour of building up enough capital reserves to deal with these costs from the get go.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 6, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> Wait, Ralph went to Vegas _again?_ Even after starting this?
> 
> How absolutely shameless.


Hes gonna   win lil  Xander legal fees and college funds yew limp dick fuckin alwaygs 






Mr E. Grifter said:


> Ralph could owe $10k to the Vickers from the get go.


Would it be giving ralph too little or too much credit to say you're wrong and he did look into it, got that same estimate and that that's why the givesneedgo was set at ten k?


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 6, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> Would it be giving ralph too little or too much credit to say you're wrong and he did look into it, got that same estimate and that that's why the givesneedgo was set at ten k?


I would say too much, he is going to need more than 10k in total because he needs to add lawyer costs if he is going to try and gain access to Xander. Yes, the DNA and filing will only be around $500, but he already knows the Vickers are going to fight tooth and nail to prevent Ralph gaining access - and because of his own behaviour I'd say that he will need to pay to fight it, because even if they can't prevent general access they could fuck him in the ass with court ordered drug and alcohol tests etc.

 I have no idea how much family court could cost him, but let's be real with the amount the Vickers have combined with all the ammunition Ralph so graciously provided them is it crazy to see this costing him $20k+. In addition, the costs of visiting Xander alone would be huge - what, a flight a month, a hotel and the visitation center costs. Fuck, Ralph could be out $20k a year just to see Xander once a month.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Dec 6, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> I get annoyed when I'm reminded of this because we know the Gunt has a below-average peen (this also being information that Ralph has unnecessarily disclosed about himself), and that's not helped by the massive gunt. I'm sure this has been brought up elsewhere, but I can't help but wonder if it's less of a case of a hot dog down a hallway and more a case of a cocktail weenie in a normal hot dog bun.


Don't think Gunt can have sex now for his flab swallows up his tiny peen. Instead the black man who impregnated his horse puts a BBC up his rear.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 7, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> I get the feeling Ralph has barely looked into this, and that he probably hasn't retained a lawyer for the ensuing legal fight for access. Otherwise, he would be acutely aware of the costs and would probably avoid Vegas in favour of building up enough capital reserves to deal with these costs from the get go.


Lol you give him way too much credit. Ethan is a champion ostrich— he pretends shit isn’t happening, then uses food, alcohol, drugs, gambling, and horse fucking to avoid his fear. 

In pondering what’s ahead for Ralph, I can’t help but think of a certain guy I know who went through an out of state custody battle like this. 



Spoiler



This dude is the total opposite of Ralph in every way — good person, clean record, impeccable reputation, etc. He spent five years in court trying to get access to his child and had to have supervised visitation until he agreed to hand over a few million dollars to his greedy ex. Court was in another state and so was visitation — so he made the 3,000 mile round trip every 10 days for 18 years. Fortunately he had the means for all of this, as well as for child support, private school tuition, college, etc.


Again, total opposite of Ralph. That’s why I think he’d rather go back to prison. It will give him an eternal excuse for not doing shit to get to know and provide for his own son. Ethan Ralph is way too much of a pussy for that battle.


----------



## Nod Flenders (Dec 7, 2021)

The Gunt is never going to see his son. Ever.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 7, 2021)

What does Ethan Ralph’s penis have in common with his son? He’ll never be able to see either one of them.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 7, 2021)

John Andrews Stan said:


> What does Ethan Ralph’s penis have in common with his son? He’ll never be able to see either one of them.


Same radius, one is shorter. 
(Not Xander's)


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Dec 7, 2021)

Nod Flenders said:


> The Gunt is never going to see his son. Ever.


Xander will take after his mother, and flee in the middle of the night to the Gunt Shack with his cousins shoes (his uncles kids). Just Ralph will be a skeleton in a Lazyboy and a 45 year old May who looks 65 will be occupying the Gunt Shack.


----------



## RedRocket69 (Dec 25, 2021)

As of Christmas 2021, here is the leader board. The two contenders have been neck and neck but with donations seemingly coming to a halt, it appears Fai Fai has come out the winner by $35. 
It was a hell of a pissing match ladyboys and gentlemen


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Mar 3, 2022)

So...................

Any updates yet?


----------



## Jack Awful (Mar 3, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> So...................
> 
> Any updates yet?


Ralph just accepted a 5 year restraining order from Faith, which includes the child. HOWEVER he also accepted to pay for a paternity test, so when he tests positive as the father Xander will no longer be covered by the restraining order. I believe Ralph then gets visitation rights, but he also would have to pay child support.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 3, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> Ralph just accepted a 5 year restraining order from Faith, which includes the child. HOWEVER he also accepted to pay for a paternity test, so when he tests positive as the father Xander will no longer be covered by the restraining order. I believe Ralph then gets visitation rights, but he also would have to pay child support.


Ralph will enjoy that 4000+ miles flight with an intermediate stop at Las Vegas for those visitations!
I feel bad... for the other commuters on the same plane. Just imagine this gelatinous lard sphere spilling onto your seats, while he hollers and seethes at a sperg chat, utter fantasies about Josh's penis, and calls everyone's female in their life a fat ugly whore.

Imagine sitting next to this during a flight that will last hours. I'd hope the plane takes a turn into the nearest tall building.


----------



## Least Concern (Mar 3, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


>


Nick showed this picture on stream tonight. That's probably Ralph's least-flattering photograph since the OG gunt one. Where and when was this taken? Something to do with AFPAC?


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Mar 3, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> I believe Ralph then gets visitation rights


Not necessarily. He hasn’t even started to launch his oft-cited “custody battle” and I don’t think he can actually afford the legal costs associated with one. It will be years before he meets his kid.


----------



## ddlloo (Mar 3, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Not necessarily. He hasn’t even started to launch his oft-cited “custody battle” and I don’t think he can actually afford the legal costs associated with one. It will be years before he meets his kid.


Him talking about doing more shows on the day after he actually started the legal process to paying child support says a lot about his cashflow situation IMO.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Mar 3, 2022)

ddlloo said:


> Him talking about doing more shows on the day after he actually started the legal process to paying child support says a lot about his cashflow situation IMO.


He’s already struggling, and he hasn’t even begun to shell out legal fees for a protracted custody case. As I said in another thread, he won’t even be able to afford a bus ticket to California for his visitation by the time he wins access — and it’s not a given that he will. (The Faith thread seems to be the active thread for discussing this at the moment.)


----------



## ddlloo (Mar 3, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> He’s already struggling, and he hasn’t even begun to shell out legal fees for a protracted custody case. As I said in another thread, he won’t even be able to afford a bus ticket to California for his visitation by the time he wins access — and it’s not a given that he will. (The Faith thread seems to be the active thread for discussing this at the moment.)


So many threads, so little time.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Mar 3, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> Nick showed this picture on stream tonight. That's probably Ralph's least-flattering photograph since the OG gunt one. Where and when was this taken? Something to do with AFPAC?


This occurred during his first post-AFPAC interview with Peter Brimelow. @CringeMomma did due diligence with saving it.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Mar 3, 2022)

I've never seen this before, why does he need to grab on to the chair and lean to the side the way he does?
It looks unnatural and uncomfortable, he seems to need to need to hold on to the chair at all times, if you scroll quickly through the video you will see what I mean, he spends most of the interview leaning to the right and holding on with his left hand, briefly switching sides a few times where he looks a bit more relaxed but it only lasts a few seconds before going back.

The weight seems to be affecting his health much more than I thought or is there another explanation for this? It's not just because Brimelow is sitting across from him, part of it could be due to being stressed/nerves but the way he sits is very strange:



Spoiler: The leaning tower of Ralph


----------



## Red Thief (Mar 3, 2022)

He's 100% not comfortable in his own body in any position other than laying down. Which, to be fair, kind of comes with the territory of completely decimating your own health + morbid obesity. Imagine having the beer shits every day plus whatever the pills and other drugs are doing to his insides.


----------



## JustSomeDong (Mar 3, 2022)

Maybe hes got the hemmys.  Or maybe Ronnie did more damage to Ralph's back door than previously suspected.  Might even explain his own spelunking adventures.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Mar 3, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> Ralph just accepted a 5 year restraining order from Faith, which includes the child. HOWEVER he also accepted to pay for a paternity test, so when he tests positive as the father Xander will no longer be covered by the restraining order. I believe Ralph then gets visitation rights, but he also would have to pay child support.


I meant "... posted to the GiveSendGo?".

I should've added that.  My mistake.



Insanely Retarded said:


> I've never seen this before, why does he need to grab on to the chair and lean to the side the way he does?
> It looks unnatural and uncomfortable, he seems to need to need to hold on to the chair at all times, if you scroll quickly through the video you will see what I mean, he spends most of the interview leaning to the right and holding on with his left hand, briefly switching sides a few times where he looks a bit more relaxed but it only lasts a few seconds before going back.
> 
> The weight seems to be affecting his health much more than I thought or is there another explanation for this? It's not just because Brimelow is sitting across from him, part of it could be due to being stressed/nerves but the way he sits is very strange:
> ...



Didn't Ralph say back around the aftermath of The Shart Heard Around The World that he has some sort of problem with his leg or hip?


----------



## Beavis (Mar 3, 2022)

If Ralph gets any visitation rights it's going to be one of those deals where the child is sent to stay with the father for a few weeks every year.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Mar 3, 2022)

Beavis said:


> If Ralph gets any visitation rights it's going to be one of those deals where the child is sent to stay with the father for a few weeks every year.


There’s no fucking way that will ever happen.


----------



## GaryGrey (Mar 3, 2022)

Ralph's lawyer approved statement after his hearing on March 2nd ( t | a ).  

Ralph isn't the greatest as comprehending legal outcomes but according to him there will be a paternity test.  Once confirmed Ralph will be listed as the biological father and be responsible for everything that comes with it.  Sounds like he also wants visitation which will be interesting to see how that plays out.  All in all Ralph will be dealing with family court for a long while.


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Mar 3, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> I've never seen this before, why does he need to grab on to the chair and lean to the side the way he does?
> It looks unnatural and uncomfortable, he seems to need to need to hold on to the chair at all times, if you scroll quickly through the video you will see what I mean, he spends most of the interview leaning to the right and holding on with his left hand, briefly switching sides a few times where he looks a bit more relaxed but it only lasts a few seconds before going back.
> 
> The weight seems to be affecting his health much more than I thought or is there another explanation for this? It's not just because Brimelow is sitting across from him, part of it could be due to being stressed/nerves but the way he sits is very strange:
> ...





			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwF1iri1GjQ&t=3883s
		

Got that 70 year old Jonathan Frakes lean.


----------



## FFinfo (Mar 3, 2022)

GaryGrey said:


> Ralph's lawyer approved statement after his hearing on March 2nd ( t | a ).
> View attachment 3038981
> Ralph isn't the greatest as comprehending legal outcomes but according to him there will be a paternity test.  Once confirmed Ralph will be listed as the biological father and be responsible for everything that comes with it.  Sounds like he also wants visitation which will be interesting to see how that plays out.  All in all Ralph will be dealing with family court for a long while.


Ralph's a sex offender, Cali will probably never grant him visitation.


----------



## Catspajamas7 (Mar 3, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> I've never seen this before, why does he need to grab on to the chair and lean to the side the way he does?
> It looks unnatural and uncomfortable, he seems to need to need to hold on to the chair at all times, if you scroll quickly through the video you will see what I mean, he spends most of the interview leaning to the right and holding on with his left hand, briefly switching sides a few times where he looks a bit more relaxed but it only lasts a few seconds before going back.
> 
> The weight seems to be affecting his health much more than I thought or is there another explanation for this? It's not just because Brimelow is sitting across from him, part of it could be due to being stressed/nerves but the way he sits is very strange:
> ...



Embarrassed Ralphfu


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 3, 2022)

GaryGrey said:


> Ralph's lawyer approved statement after his hearing on March 2nd ( t | a ).
> View attachment 3038981
> Ralph isn't the greatest as comprehending legal outcomes but according to him there will be a paternity test.  Once confirmed Ralph will be listed as the biological father and be responsible for everything that comes with it.  Sounds like he also wants visitation which will be interesting to see how that plays out.  All in all Ralph will be dealing with family court for a long while.


How is a no contact order going to allow for you to contact the one person they never ever want you to contact? Why would they offer that to you? This is either cope or they're going to fuck you for child support mr 70k a year


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Mar 3, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> I've never seen this before, why does he need to grab on to the chair and lean to the side the way he does?
> It looks unnatural and uncomfortable, he seems to need to need to hold on to the chair at all times, if you scroll quickly through the video you will see what I mean, he spends most of the interview leaning to the right and holding on with his left hand, briefly switching sides a few times where he looks a bit more relaxed but it only lasts a few seconds before going back.
> 
> The weight seems to be affecting his health much more than I thought or is there another explanation for this? It's not just because Brimelow is sitting across from him, part of it could be due to being stressed/nerves but the way he sits is very strange:
> ...


Just one more thing he has in common with DarkSydePhil.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Mar 3, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> How is a no contact order going to allow for you to contact the one person they never ever want you to contact? Why would they offer that to you? This is either cope or they're going to fuck you for child support mr 70k a year


I would say "both".


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 3, 2022)

GaryGrey said:


> Ralph's lawyer approved statement after his hearing on March 2nd ( t | a ).
> View attachment 3038981
> Ralph isn't the greatest as comprehending legal outcomes but according to him there will be a paternity test.  Once confirmed Ralph will be listed as the biological father and be responsible for everything that comes with it.  Sounds like he also wants visitation which will be interesting to see how that plays out.  All in all Ralph will be dealing with family court for a long while.


I was right again, Ralph considers this a W because he gets to weasel his way onto the birth certificate like a slimey worm and thus he can dab on the farms for making fun of his paper abortion. 

This also demonstrates that the Vickers likely never resisted any of Ralph's attempts to establish parentage, he's just never made an attempt -- aside from wanting to be unconditionally added to the birth certificate. This WILL require a DNA test anyway, which he wanted the Vickers to pay for because he's totally the high rolling Ralphamale rocking a $40,000 subprime Nissan. 

As of now Ethan, you're still paper aborted and Xander is allegedly your child.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Mar 3, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> How is a no contact order going to allow for you to contact the one person they never ever want you to contact?


It allows contact strictly for purposes related to Xander’s care. There are special parental communication apps that many family courts require all communication to go through. These apps record and make every word accessible to the court.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Mar 3, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> There are special parental communication apps that many family courts require all communication to go through. These apps record and make every word accessible to the court.


Holy shit really? Thats... kinda smart actually


----------



## Keranu (Mar 3, 2022)

Catspajamas7 said:


> Embarrassed Ralphfu


WTF is that bump on his hand? I thought it may be a knuckle but it appears too far away. Did Ralph get cancer from going after Jim's health?


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 3, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> I was right again, Ralph considers this a W because he gets to weasel his way onto the birth certificate like a slimey worm and thus he can dab on the farms for making fun of his paper abortion.
> 
> This also demonstrates that the Vickers likely never resisted any of Ralph's attempts to establish parentage, he's just never made an attempt -- aside from wanting to be unconditionally added to the birth certificate. This WILL require a DNA test anyway, which he wanted the Vickers to pay for because he's totally the high rolling Ralphamale rocking a $40,000 subprime Nissan.
> 
> As of now Ethan, you're still paper aborted and Xander is allegedly your child.


He doesn't think very far ahead even granting him that the petty thing of being the father on paper without actually ever talking to the kid is actually somehow worth the cost and trouble, this is still going to leave him either cucked out of visitation or on the hook for tons of support. 



John Andrews Stan said:


> It allows contact strictly for purposes related to Xander’s care. There are special parental communication apps that many family courts require all communication to go through. These apps record and make every word accessible to the court.


 so hes allowed to ask what diapers xander is wearing and what food hes being fed? thats his big w?


----------



## GaryGrey (Mar 3, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> I was right again, Ralph considers this a W because he gets to weasel his way onto the birth certificate like a slimey worm and thus he can dab on the farms for making fun of his paper abortion.
> 
> This also demonstrates that the Vickers likely never resisted any of Ralph's attempts to establish parentage, he's just never made an attempt -- aside from wanting to be unconditionally added to the birth certificate. This WILL require a DNA test anyway, which he wanted the Vickers to pay for because he's totally the high rolling Ralphamale rocking a $40,000 subprime Nissan.
> 
> As of now Ethan, you're still paper aborted and Xander is allegedly your child.


No idea what the actual verdict was.  It would be a great help if someone with a better understanding of the legal system could explain whatever is publicly available after the hearings outcome.  Ralph has a poor understanding of the law as shown by thinking his outcome of the revenge porn was a win.  All while also claiming to have logged more hours in a court room then 'the shyster Rekieta'.  But if a DNA test is involved hopefully it is at 100% Ralph expense (~$1k minimum).  The vain choice to force paternity might be the most expensive mistake of Ralph's life.
The AFPAC streams with May show he is so vain to not care about anyone, even the mother of his second child, so paternity won't make him a better father to the first.  This W could cost Ralph easily over $100k over 18 years depending what the Vicker's choose to peruse and what they can prove to a judge.  Very heavy emphasis on prove.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Mar 3, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> this is still going to leave him either cucked out of visitation or on the hook for tons of support.


Why not both? He’s definitely going to be on the hook for tons of child support and it’s unlikely he’ll be cleared for visitation. If he ever is, it will be years from now.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 3, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> It allows contact strictly for purposes related to Xander’s care. There are special parental communication apps that many family courts require all communication to go through. These apps record and make every word accessible to the court.


Too bad, Xander's care doesn't involve washing down grease drenched fast food with countless bottles of Makers Mark topped up with Pfizer Xanax. Ralph is also allegedly still an unvaxxed covid plaguerat, I hope the Vickers require him to scan a QR code and show his vaccination certificate for visitation, or just schedule it at any institution that requires maxvax. That will make Ralph seethe very hard. Will he get MaxxVaxxed to see his alleged son? Will Xander get better treatment from his alleged sperm donor father? Well, I do think it's best for them to just cut the fat.

We know if Ralph actually scanned those QR codes, it'll be countless resorts in Vegas and various shady whorehouses disguised as legitimate premises, the feds could use Ralph's waddling track to crack down on druglords and illegal whores. By the time Ralph waddles his way into the territory of Rocklin, his close contact alerts will resemble the Vad Vashem.


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 3, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Why not both? He’s definitely going to be on the hook for tons of child support and it’s unlikely he’ll be cleared for visitation. If he ever is, it will be years from now.


well shit if we can add on things what else can we make him do? can we had that he must get kicked in the clit by a court official every hour on the hour and that he has to pay kiwi support to all of us?


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Mar 3, 2022)

GaryGrey said:


> No idea what the actual verdict was.  It would be a great help if someone with a better understanding of the legal system could explain whatever is publicly available after the hearings outcome.  Ralph has a poor understanding of the law as shown by thinking his outcome of the revenge porn was a win.  All while also claiming to have logged more hours in a court room then 'the shyster Rekieta'.  But if a DNA test is involved hopefully it is at 100% Ralph expense (~$1k minimum).  The vain choice to force paternity might be the most expensive mistake of Ralph's life.
> The AFPAC streams with May show he is so vain to not care about anyone, even the mother of his second child, so paternity won't make him a better father to the first.  This W could cost Ralph easily over $100k over 18 years depending what the Vicker's choose to peruse and what they can prove to a judge.  Very heavy emphasis on prove.


Ralph'll be lucky if it isn't several times that amount.  Don't they charge interest if you don't pay promptly?  He really does not seem to appreciate the depth of the abyss he's staring into ATM.


----------



## instythot (Mar 4, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> I've never seen this before, why does he need to grab on to the chair and lean to the side the way he does?
> It looks unnatural and uncomfortable, he seems to need to need to hold on to the chair at all times, if you scroll quickly through the video you will see what I mean, he spends most of the interview leaning to the right and holding on with his left hand, briefly switching sides a few times where he looks a bit more relaxed but it only lasts a few seconds before going back.
> 
> The weight seems to be affecting his health much more than I thought or is there another explanation for this? It's not just because Brimelow is sitting across from him, part of it could be due to being stressed/nerves but the way he sits is very strange:
> ...


Ralph is enormously fat and that appears to be a normal human sized chair with attached armrests. He simply doesn't fit in it without twisting and angling the sitting parts of his body to be less wide such as by having his hips at a 45 degree angle rather than a 0 degree angle. At which point he is in danger of toppling without some support from the arm


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Mar 4, 2022)

GaryGrey said:


> No idea what the actual verdict was.


I THINK (stress "think" and I'll point out here that I'm not much of a legal scholar but I do love to kibitz from the sidelines about everything so I'll take a stab at this) the actual verdict would be something like:

""Ralph" (since I really don't know if he'd be referred to as "plaintiff", "defendant", "party of the whatever part", or how he'd be referred to in this case) agrees to a deal presented by "FaiFai", will abide by the terms of the DVRO for 5 years and may also pursue a DNA test to ascertain possible parentage when and if he decides to do so.  This is how things will stand pending a DNA test that proves he is the parent of the baby Xander, after which time certain other rights and obligations may be discussed ."


----------



## instythot (Mar 4, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> I THINK (stress "think" and I'll point out here that I'm not much of a legal scholar but I do love to kibitz from the sidelines about everything so I'll take a stab at this) the actual verdict would be something like:
> 
> ""Ralph" (since I really don't know if he'd be referred to as "plaintiff", "defendant", "party of the whatever part", or how he'd be referred to in this case) agrees to a deal presented by "FaiFai", will abide by the terms of the DVRO for 5 years and may also pursue a DNA test to ascertain possible parentage when and if he decides to do so.  This is how things will stand pending a DNA test that proves he is the parent of the baby Xander, after which time certain other rights and obligations may be discussed ."


No, I think the xandersponsibilities now begin as soon as fai fai van get herself down to file for child support. They agreed to stipulate his parentage immediately pending the DNA test to be taken at Ralph's expense. I think the dax theory being true is now the only way he gets out of this.

"I agree to keep your name out of my mouth, stay the fuck away from you for five years and pay everything I am legally obligated to immediately." I don't know how you spin this as a win, but his pigs probably still think Killstream.tv is coming back


----------

